# Deathwatch: Well of Night



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The Inquistion-aligned frigate, known as the Tinderbox, stood in silent vigil in space within the confines of the Orpheus Salient. It mission was heavily classified and kept from even the highest ranks of the Imperial War Machine. This mission could very well determine the fate of the Orpheus Salient, or perhaps maybe even the Imperium itself. The Tinderbox was a marvel of Imperial technology and the wisdom of the Tech-Priests of Mars for it contained a wide variety of stealth-inducing technologies combined with a number of powerful weapons. The unfortunate part of it was that it left the frigate, advanced though it was, a little cramped. Quarters were small, even by Astartes-standards and even more sparse with nothing behind a solid admantium-bed, not even a footlocker was provided to the inhabitants. Beyond the Deathwatch personnel that were aboard the ship it was almost entirely automated by some of the most advanced servitors that the Imperium could create.

The Tinderbox had arrived through the Well of Night almost a week ago and had rapidly made its way towards the Watch Station over the frontier world of Arkhas for drop off of the Deathwatch's most recent recruits -- an assorted lot from various backgrounds. En route to Arkhas a message had been recieved asking the Tinderbox to make a short detour to also extract a member of the Mechanicus who had fled the doomed moon of Tantalus -- the Magos had connections within the Inqusition and obviously high enough to warrant their intervention. Normally, the Deathwatch would deny such requests but it had come with the seal of a Watch Captain and therefore demanded attention.

The Tinderbox had therefore floated, silently, in the orbit over Tantalus awaiting the signal-beacon from the Magos' escape pod which was suppose to pass into the orbit of Castolel and await pick up. Attempts had been made by passive scanners to find the drop pod but had failed and with the presence of Hive Fleet Dagon but a stone's throw away -- already having descended upon Castolel itself, the Tinderbox was in a slowly uncompromising situtation. 

Approximately six minutes and forty-three seconds ago the alarms on board the Tinderbox sounded with sudden fury and urgency as the new recruits of the Kill-Team were summoned forth from their individual chambers, where they had been confined to since departure to allow them time to ease into the understanding of their undertaking and to ensure that no obvious psychological issues or mutations showed through. 

Each of you rush out of your quarters as you here the locks that once kept you enclosed suddenly release and the grim voice of someone, obviously Astartes, come over the vox-network informing you to make your way to the bridge. Each of you has a good sense of where that is, since while the Tinderbox is far above anything a common Imperial frigate is, its structurally designed almost the same and therefore you can find the bridge easily. As you make your way you will find other members of the Kill-Team and are given a moment to converse with them, or not. Its entirely up to you how you choose to make your way.

Once you enter the bridge and the rest of your Battle-Brothers arrive on the bridge you find a solemn place indeed. It is rather large, larger than you expect of a bridge for a frigate -- yet you can tell this frigate is probably not standard issue. The crew are dressed in the Inquisition-favored colors of black and gold and still quietly at their station. Heads do not even swivel over to you as you make your way in, speaking volumes of what this crew has likely seen to make the presence of Astartes common to them. The bridge is tiered, with the lowest one being for the servitors for their various functions, the second one rose approximately three feet above the other and is the workplace for all human crew members. The last and final tier, showing its obvious place of prominence was centered around a command throne upon which said an Astartes clad in the solid black of the Deathwatch -- you notice however that he does not have a shoulder showing Chapter alliegence, as each of you do. He is stoic and his helm is on, rare for one aboard the bridge of his own ship.

'Astartes,' a voice calls out, ringing with both wisdom and authority.

You turn to see an Astartes clad just like yourselves, with the writings of the Deathwatch across one shoulder and his Chapter heraldry across the other -- you can tell his symbol means he hails from the War Bearers. His face is grim and covered in scars, a testament of centuries of conflict, a bolter is mag-locked to his leg and his armor is barren, no faith scrolls nor deeds of special honor -- just standard issue armor.

'I had hoped to allow each of you to introduce yourself properly,' he said as he rounded the group of you, eyeing each of you critically, 'That is a luxury you have now lost.'
His eyes, grey and full of harsh memories, turn from you back to the quiet Astartes upon the throne, 'Captain Killian, if you please.'

Killian nodded once, and only once, but said nothing. The Watch Commander brings you around to a holographic display of a planet that looks almost diseased at first sight, although the quality of the holo is questionable. 

'Before we proceed, Marines, it is best that we at least get introductions out of the way. I am Watch Commander Averon, I hail from the War Bearers Chapter, and as far as you need to concern yourselves, I am the ultimate authority onboard this vessel. Now that we've established that, let is continue. What you are looking at now is the moon of Tantalus, orbiting the hive world of Castolel. During out route to the Watch Station near Arkhas we were ordered to reroute to this location to extract a member of the Mechanicus, a magos, and export him to the Watch Station with us.'

Averon gives you a few seconds, all that is needed of an Astartes, to grasp what he is saying. 'Obviously things have not gone according to plan. We've been searching the orbital tracks we believe his escape shuttle would be taking around both Tantalus and Castolel and have turned up nothing. We've just picked up, albeit by pure luck, a distress signal coming from Tantalus with the magos' known identification numbers on it. Here is the message ...'

The Watch Commander does nothing and the image changes to nothing but the blue of the background color of the holographic imagine, yet a voice speaks from it, 'Requesting emergency extraction ... this is Magos Biologis Zardos Vyakai. My conveyance has been fatally damaged by xenos assault and has been forced to crash land. I have survived, the datacore had survived. The crash site is unsafe, xeno threats noted and incoming to my location. I will seek shelter within the facilities until extraction can be attempted ... message repeats ... '

The message begins to loop once more but is cut short. Averon's grim face seems to get even worse as he seems to understand something that you do not.

'The Magos in and of himself, is of only moderate concern to the Inqusition and therefore the Deathwatch. What he carries though is critical to our cause -- a datacore. The Magos has been on Tantalus collecting samples and running a number of experiments on Hive Fleet Dagon, the Tyranid splinter fleet that harasses this sector. The information on that datacore could possibly be our only chance of eventually stopping the Hive Fleet or ... at least delaying it.'

Averon looks over each of you once more, 'Look to the marine next to you and understand something -- you are a Kill-Team of the Chamber Militant of the Ordo Xenos. You go where the light of the Emperor does not shine, you delve into the darkness to save the Imperium from the mad machinations of a myriad of xeno threats. You bring order and righteous retribution where it is lacking. You come from various backgrounds and various chapters but as Astartes I am sure you can overcome such petty differences -- or else your chapter's will have a high price to pay for sending us failures.'

Each of you hear those words and feel a sting in your chest at the very thought that you would not live up to your Chapter's expectations. Before you are given a chance to respond to the implied insult, Averon holds up his gauntletted hand to stop you, 'Prove your worth to me and you will earn my respect.'

'We will not discuss it any further,' he said allowing the absolution of it to settle, 'We have tracked the Magos' distress beacon to a promethium production facility, classified as Pyroclast Gamma 9. The skies above Tantalus are too dangerous for us to attempt a landing by thunderhawk. You will be inserted via drop pod, and will land near the crash site. With any luck the magos will be close and you can retrieve him quickly. Within the Deathwatch, however, nothing is so easy.'

As you come to terms with the necessary requirements of the mission before you, Averon cuts short any thoughts of how to proceed, 'You have five hours. Not one second more Kill-Team. By our sensors, approximately five hours from now the Tyranid swarm will reach Pryoclast-Gamma-9 and extraction will be almost impossible. You need to locate the magos immediately, find a suitable extraction point, and call it in. We will be in standby orbiting Tantalus as best we can awaiting your signal.'

ALL: You have been brought to the Jericho Reach Stars to assist the Deathwatch in their execution of duties for the glory of the Emperor of Mankind. You were each taken and kept in seclusion under strict observation to ensure your physical and mental quality to the Deathwatch. Once the alarm is sounded you will make your way to the bridge, seeing the other Kill-Team members -- feel free to exchange some words or comments. Once you reach the bridge, feel free to roleplay your thoughts and mental insight into what is going on. 

Ciel - Watch Commander Averon will speak with you the moment he is finished briefing the Kill-Team. He pulls you to the side. 'You have shown great leadership qualities in your past, as far as I am concerned, and I hereby grant you the honor of being the leader of this Kill-Team. This honor is not refusable and you will proceed with your duties. However, should you fail in your duties, I or your Kill-Team will remove this honor from you. You are not in the Salamanders anymore Brother Ciel, we go by very different protocols. By the Grace of the Immortal Emperor and the Honor of the Deathwatch.'

GM Note: The leader for now, is Ciel. This can, and probably will change, but will only do so via RP. Remember, if you wish for a change in leadership roleplay is correctly and make sure it is done as realistic as possible. Be honorable, you're demi-god Astartes, not whining children.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sitting on the bed in his cramped chamber, Alactus was in a meditative state, reflecting on battles past and those to come, when a sudden clang from the door followed by an alarm shook him from his reverie. Jumping to his feet, he quickly left the room, and as he entered the hallway, a voice came over the vox stating that he and his kill team were to make their way to the bridge. Heading in the direction of the bridge, Alactus was surprised to see none of his fellow deathwatch on the way, and being the first to arrive, waited patiently for them.

Seeing them begin to arrive, Alactus could not help but size up these men, some of whom he would no doubt be working on in the field. Smiling as Kael Vorek entered, Alactus threw him a nod and pounded his chest with a fist in a show of respect for his fellow Blood Angel. Stepping fully into the bridge with his kill team, Alactus was surprised at the sheer size of it. He had heard whispers of how advanced this ship was, but nothing compared to the sight of the three tiered bridge full of crew. Looking towards the top tier, he saw an astartes clad in the black armor of the watch, but no chapter pauldron. Finding this interesting, his eyes found the red and black pauldron of his own armor. 

_'Astartes,' a voice calls out, ringing with both wisdom and authority. _

Turning towards the voice, whom was an astartes bearing the chapter insignia of the war bearers, the man continued.

_'I had hoped to allow each of you to introduce yourself properly,' he said as he rounded the group of you, eyeing each of you critically, 'That is a luxury you have now lost.'
His eyes, grey and full of harsh memories, turn from you back to the quiet Astartes upon the throne, 'Captain Killian, if you please.'_

The captain with no insignia nodded once, before the watch commander brought them to a holographic display of a planet, one that looked deep in the death throes of a tyranid invasion. 

As he listened to commander Averon explain the situation, Alactus could not help but stare at the holo display of the obviously dying planet. Thinking of tyranid organisms scouring the planet, killing and devouring all in their path, he felt his pulse begin to quicken and heard blood pounding in his ears. Commander Averon began speaking again, and Alactus forced him self to focus.

_'You have five hours. Not one second more Kill-Team. By our sensors, approximately five hours from now the Tyranid swarm will reach Pryoclast-Gamma-9 and extraction will be almost impossible. You need to locate the magos immediately, find a suitable extraction point, and call it in. We will be in standby orbiting Tantalus as best we can awaiting your signal.'_

Nodding at the commander, and happy the briefing was finally over for he wished to kill something, Alactus stepped closer to the display, passing a hand through the planet and wishing they were already on the surface, cleansing it of the alien filth in the name of the Emperor.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

mano was lost in song as he waited inside his quarters. his mind being stuck in a loop, a single song stuck in his head telling of the seige of a fortified city in the midst of a duel invasion by chaos and tyranids. for mano all he had was the song that would not leave his mind, so in his room he stood inches from his slab of a bed, chanting out the song in his mind as his door remained locked and the servo skull sat watching. this behavior was somewhat of a known delema for the lanterns, being lost in song for a time. 

"back to the wall, our colors fly high, it's time for the siege!
ever closer it comes, their roar, their rage, their guns, ever closer it comes
back to the wall, our colors fly high, it's time for the siege!

their eyes light the night, our aim rings true and the fire and the flames rise higher
through the flames, through the fire, we march!
back to the wall, our colors fly high, it's time for the Siege" mano would chant out over and over. the door and the announcement would come, door unlocking itself and opening, marines rushing by, the announcement going over calling people to the bridge and mano stood still, lost in song.
as marines rushed by mano turned and simply walked out the door, his voice growing quiet as his helm muted it's vox caster, but still he would sing on as he walked towards the bridge. 

"they bar the doors, they cry in the night, but we come!
downwards they fire, they cry in the night, but we COME!
their door holds strong, but together we come, IT SHALL BREAK!
their cry is in terror for death has come, IT SHALL BREAK" mano would continue, marching ever closer to the bridge, his other brothers would pass him by as he moved on, then for no apparent reason he'd break into a run. 

"the doors are down, our colors rise high, for the emperor we strike,and it shall be true
their doors are down, our colors rise high, and in the fires they shall burn" 
his fingers moved like so many kahuna's strumming of a guitar, though his arms remained normal as he ran, curved up and close to his chest as he rushed towards the bridge, his fingers moved as if playing a guitar. 

"hail to the emperor, for the day has been one, their door has fallen, and it's in his name. we have come through their door, our backs were to the wall, but still we press on, ever we shall press on, in his name" mano wasn't the best at singing, and was possibly off tone for a few of the bits, but he finally arrived, the song gone from his mind for the first time in days. looking up towards the bridge he'd shield his eyes as he removed his helm in respect, squinting as one hand came up to guard his eyes and the other held his helm. 

"_I had hoped to allow each of you to introduce yourself properly,' he said as he rounded the group of you, eyeing each of you critically, 'That is a luxury you have now lost.'
His eyes, grey and full of harsh memories, turn from you back to the quiet Astartes upon the throne, 'Captain Killian, if you please" _mano squinted trying to make out the men in the light, looking now to the hologram as it appeared. _"You have five hours. Not one second more Kill-Team. By our sensors, approximately five hours from now the Tyranid swarm will reach Pryoclast-Gamma-9 and extraction will be almost impossible. You need to locate the magos immediately, find a suitable extraction point, and call it in. We will be in standby orbiting Tantalus as best we can awaiting your signal." _Mano stood still, squinting at the hologram display as the watch captain spoke. he could not help but stifle a laugh when he noted it being almost impossible to break through a tyranid swarm. aparently the man had never leapt from a thunderhawk into one with a jump pack on his back and a chainsword in his hand. the coming battle would be a good one, a quest to rescue a faithfull servant of the emperor and the machine god. 
_
"The Magos in and of himself, is of only moderate concern to the Inqusition and therefore the Deathwatch. What he carries though is critical to our cause -- a datacore. The Magos has been on Tantalus collecting samples and running a number of experiments on Hive Fleet Dagon, the Tyranid splinter fleet that harasses this sector. The information on that datacore could possibly be our only chance of eventually stopping the Hive Fleet or ... at least delaying it"_ arching a brow mano would take more intrest. should they be able to recover this magos and his core, perhaps a vital strike could be made against the tyranids besieging their own worlds. but as the man spoke on mano simply clutched his helm a little harder. so the magos was expendable? all that experience, all that servitude, all of that understanding of the foe, for nothing. mano's disagreement with the notion that the magos was expendable was displayed firmly across his face as cold as a space wolf's smile on a cold Valhalla ice world morning.

as the time table of five hours came, mano seemed to growl, while they dawdled the only hope of this sector came under more and more danger. "so then, we are to do exactly as they expect us to... if the enemy is worthy, they will be waiting for us, corpse in claw. "


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The room was tiny, enough space for a bunk, an armoured chest and with barely enough room for a Space Marine to stand straight. The bunk was bare, one thin mattress and a thinner blanket, comfort was not a concern but even so it was obvious that the bed had not been slept in.

On top of the chest was a small golden reliquary, images of Saint's engraved upon the sides and the small, finely crafted doors. It was a work of art, as lovingly crafted, cleaned and maintained as the Bolter lying on the chest beside it. Resting within it was a copy of the Imperial Creed, as well as a few other holy books and accounts of various Saints. Each one was well thumbed, clearly read and re-read many hundreds, if not thousands of times. One or two of the books looked newer, rebound after their old bindings had given way from use.

Kneeling in front of the reliquary, head bowed, was a Space Marine. He held his hands in front of his face, turning the small silver Aquila over and over, before clutching it in a fist and pressing it against his forehead. He was muttering under his breath, so quietly even the enhanced senses of an Astartes would have had difficulty picking out even the odd word.

The armoured figure didn't move as the klaxons sounded, his head remaining bowed for a few moments. Eventually he leant forwards, delicately closing the reliquaries doors. He stood, the Aquila clenched in his fist, before returning it to a small compartment at his waist and retrieving the Boltgun from it's resting place on the chest. He took the helmet from the other side of the chest, placing it on his head and locking it into place with one hand.

He made his way, unhurried, to the bridge, there was a certain lethargy, a lazy, almost sleepy grace about his movements. He wasn't in a hurry to meet his brother's. He had sacrificed his, and he would have to earn his return to the true Brotherhood of the Astartes. He arrived a few moments after the others, the last to arrive. He scanned them, taking in each Marine. His gaze lingered a little on the Chapter icons of each, pausing a fraction longer on those of the two Blood Angels. Though his gaze was concealed behind the expressionless lenses of his helmet there was regret in that gaze, longing.

He stood away from the group, having already taken in the ship. It was an extraordinary room, crammed with advanced and fantastic technology. He could not bring himself to care. The Space Marines aboard this vessel were it's greatest weapon, it's most dangerous payload and without them it was indeed a glorified tinderbox, the Adeptus Mechanicus was not without a sense of irony it seemed.

The Captain explained the situation, it was clear, and he understood. The Inquisition was an organisation based around making decisions, and if it came down to the Magos or the data, the data took priority. He looked down, he had some experience of that himself. Had he been worth the risk? He didn't know.

His reverie was broken by the Space Marine with the strange Chapter icon. It was a lantern on a red triangle and it's owner was clearly impatient. He growled as the deadline for preparations came out, and the frustration was evident in his voice. "So then, we are to do exactly as they expect us to... if the enemy is worthy, they will be waiting for us, corpse in claw. "

Throughout the briefing this Space Marine had seemed dismissive of the Captain, the Deathwatch and the true responsibility his position carried. The man had a very harsh lesson to learn. He shook his head, he only hoped the lesson would not cost the team. Turning he made his way from the room, he had to prepare for the drop, and he was yet to earn his place in the brotherhood.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Iker sat still on his bed in the small Spartan chambers that were his own aboard the frigate the Tinderbox. He had left his homeworld, his brothers, his chapter behind him to serve the Emperor as a member of the deathwatch, an honour that only few would know. Iker was one of those few, representing the Crimson Fist chapter, and his Lord Pedro Kantor.

Whilst it pained him to be away from his brothers, especially since there were so few of the Crimson Fists left after Waaagh!Snagrod and the destruction of Arx Tyrannus, the calling of the deathwatch could not be ignored. He knew that he would be representing his chapter as well as the man who had showed faith in sending him, his master Kantor. He would not fail his chapter or Kantor, especially if he wished to be accepted into the Crusade company.

Alarms wailed throughout the Tinderbox, breaking any more thought that he had on his acceptance. Iker stood as the door unlocked and moved toward it. In the hallway brothers from many different chapters stood, obviously only just being let out as well as Iker. An astartes voice sounded over the vox network telling the marines to head for the bridge.

Iker did so, moving rapidly through the near deserted corridor. Apart from the deathwatch marines that were on the advanced vessel itself there were few crew around and seemingly more servitors. Iker moved quickly, not wanting to be the last marine there.

He entered the bridge, and looked over it once before heading over to his place. It was a large bridge, interesting in its design. It had three tiers which were manned by crew. The lowest was servitor manned, the second manned by the human crew, dressed in the black and gold uniforms they didn’t even look up as space marines walked in. Obviously they were used to this working for the Inquisition and deathwatch.

The final level which Iker stood on was for astartes, and was based around a command throne with a black clad marine sat, devoid of chapter insignia. The marines helm was also on, something that was weird considering where he was. Iker looked at the other marines in the room, Latern marines, Blood Angels and Blood Ravens amongst the other chapters here. An interesting gathering.

'Astartes,' a voice called out, ringing with both wisdom and authority. Iker turned from looking at the bridge to see a Deathwatch marine belonging to the War Bearer chapter walk in, his armour devoid of any other decoration.

'I had hoped to allow each of you to introduce yourself properly,' he said as he rounded the group, 'That is a luxury you have now lost. Captain Killian, if you please.'

Iker saw the helmeted marine nod once before a holographic display lit up, illuminating the upper level. A holographic planet appeared before the War Bearer continued. 'Before we proceed, Marines, it is best that we at least get introductions out of the way. I am Watch Commander Averon, I hail from the War Bearers Chapter, and as far as you need to concern yourselves, I am the ultimate authority onboard this vessel. Now that we've established that, let is continue. What you are looking at now is the moon of Tantalus, orbiting the hive world of Castolel. During out route to the Watch Station near Arkhas we were ordered to reroute to this location to extract a member of the Mechanicus, a magos, and export him to the Watch Station with us.'

'Obviously things have not gone according to plan. We've been searching the orbital tracks we believe his escape shuttle would be taking around both Tantalus and Castolel and have turned up nothing. We've just picked up, albeit by pure luck, a distress signal coming from Tantalus with the magos' known identification numbers on it. Here is the message ...'

Iker watched as the image changed and a voice started to speak out, the metallic voice rasping 'Requesting emergency extraction ... this is Magos Biologis Zardos Vyakai. My conveyance has been fatally damaged by xenos assault and has been forced to crash land. I have survived, the datacore had survived. The crash site is unsafe, xeno threats noted and incoming to my location. I will seek shelter within the facilities until extraction can be attempted ... message repeats ... '

Iker listened as the briefing carried on. These enemies were not the orks, they were the tyranids. However whilst they were a deadly foe, he was an avatar of his chapters will. They had survived destruction by their own weapons, the march of garguants and held off one of the largest Waaagh! For over a year until Imperial reinforcements arrived. He would provide the same stubboness to whatever conflict he was attached to. The enemies of the Emperors would only find death waiting for them from Iker.

'You have five hours. Not one second more Kill-Team. By our sensors, approximately five hours from now the Tyranid swarm will reach Pryoclast-Gamma-9 and extraction will be almost impossible. You need to locate the magos immediately, find a suitable extraction point, and call it in. We will be in standby orbiting Tantalus as best we can awaiting your signal.’

Iker looked at his new battle brothers, the ones he would fight and bleed alongside. A Blood Angel moved to the holograph looking at it intently whilst one of the latern marines gave voice wishing to get to it. Iker moved to stand alongside the Blood Angel “A retrieval mission into the jaws of a tyranid invasion. An challenge for us Astartes is it not Blood Angel? I am Iker Coates of the Crimson Fists, just so you know what to call me whilst we bleed together.”


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Kaila had remained in his given room, deep in prayer and song while watched closely by a servo skull, monitoring his every action and recording his every word. This hadn't been the first time he had undergone such treatment, rather he was most likely more accustomed to this due to the duty and title he held within his Chapter and the Imperium of man. He was a Chaplin, and as such he was often prone to keeping locked in his room or chapel to bless and pray for his fellow battle brothers and to ask the Emperor for guidance. After all the Emperor had saved him once and had blessed him with many different visions in the past and present; one of the reasons the Inquisition had quickly asked for Kaila to be chosen to join the Black Watch. Unlike many others who would consider joining the black watch to be a form of punishment Kaila and his fellow brothers within his chapter believed it to be more of a blessing and chance to further prove and expand their songs of prayers and faith to the Emperor of man. Kaila was one such Marine. He and another of his brothers had been chosen to undergo the trials and service of the Black watch. However unlike the other Kaila was also sent to keep watch, and keep faith in the Emperor strong, that and also keep a watchful eye on his fellow Lantern Marine.

When the alarm blared and a voice announced that the kill-team report to the bridge Kaila slowly stood to his feet. He looked once more to the small alter he like the rest had been given before picking his skull helm up from his slab called a bed, and placed it upon his head, locking it in place. His helm, Crozius Arcanum, Rosarius, and a Lantern Chapter Totemic charm were the only pieces of wargear he was allowed to keep during his transfer to the deathwatch. However each piece of wargear were also mandatory pieces he had sworn to carry, and hold at all times as were all Chaplin's of the Imperial Faith within their chapters. However Kaila gently pushed the thoughts to the back of his mind before he made his way out of his room and down the hallway far behind the other members of his kill-team. 

Kaila had entered just as soon as the Watch Captain had made his greeting. Kaila did not say anything nor did he have to as he joined the side of his fellow Lantern Marine before closely watching and listening to the Commander. Unlike the others Kaila didn't focus on the bare shoulder plate of the commander and the other Tactical marine who's head was hidden much like Kaila's by a helm. To Kaila the only thing that mattered to him was one's faith in the Emperor, if one had that then surely he would get along with them, just as any would. Shortly after looking around for a moment Kaila refocused his attention on the briefing at hand and watched as a holomap was brought up showing the situation, and call for help that was received. Kaila had made a note to pray and sing a tune in honour of those who had fallen when he reached the surface. After making his mental note he heard his fellow Lantern Marine scoff before laughing out loud before announcing how the nid's would be waiting for them. Kaila mearly placed his armoured hand on his brothers shoulder plate letting him know the Emperor would watch over them, and that he himself would ensure his fellow battle-brothers safety.

Usually Kaila would be all smiles and would often be talkative but not today, not at this moment. He was on duty, and like any other Chaplin, when he wore his Skull helm and held his Crozius Arcanum, he was to be watchful, and calm. He was to ensure loyalty and faith above all else. Kaila then took his hand from his brother's shoulder before looking back to the Marine with a bare shoulder plate. Kaila watched him for a moment or two before he looked towards the watch commander who began to talk to the Salamander. Kaila quickly looked away. For now Kaila would continue to look over the holomap, scanning, and memorizing it, keeping his eyes out for good and well defended areas that would prove good rally points if anything were to happen, or a general retreat was given. If any one of the Marine's wished to be blessed or make an oath or want a prayer of protection placed upon them by him they would only need to ask.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The locks on the doors confining the Deathwatch recruits to their quarters disengaged and the heavy doors opened slowly. The Astartes left swiftly and began to make their way towards their bridge. Several congregated into groups as they moved through the ship's interior. They were Astartes and their senses were far better than that of a human yet not one of them spotted the shadow that followed them. It moved silently and flowed through the corridors like liquid darkness. Not one marine even thought to turn his head as they moved. What passed for the shadow's head shook in disbelief. They all had the implants that gave them senses many times better than a normal human and they were veteran Astartes with impressive combat records but they hadn't even bothered to turn their heads and look behind them.

They passed through a door and into the command bridge of the ship. While all the Astartes moved towards the massive 3 tiered central structure the shadow stayed in the doorway. The structure in the centre was impressive. The lowest tier contained servitor crew, the second held the human crew members while the 3rd and final tier held nothing but a massive control throne and the Deathwatch marine who sat on it. His armour was blank of all symbols save that of the Deathwatch, not even showing his chapter symbol, just like one of the Astartes who also stood back against the wall although he was still in plain sight. The shadow meanwhile remained nigh invisible for as the other Astartes eyes surveyed the command deck his gaze passed over the shadow but he did not show any sign of knowing of its presence.

"Astartes," a voice called, a voice filled with authority and wisdom.

As one, the Deathwatch recruits turned to gaze at the man who had spoken. Another Deathwatch marine who bore the insignia of the War Bearers chapter. 'I had hoped to allow each of you to introduce yourself properly,' he said as he rounded the group of Astartes, eyeing each of them critically, 'That is a luxury you have now lost.' As he continued his eyes flickered to the shadow. The being concealed within almost smiled, at least one person had detected its presence. The marine turned and spoke to the Astartes upon the throne. 'Captain Killian, if you please.' The captain nodded once and made no other movement.

The War Bearer led the Deathwatch round to a holo-projector that showed a planet that was seemingly diseased. The Astartes paused a moment and spoke. 'Before we proceed, Marines, it is best that we at least get introductions out of the way. I am Watch Commander Averon, I hail from the War Bearers Chapter, and as far as you need to concern yourselves, I am the ultimate authority onboard this vessel. Now that we've established that, let us continue. What you are looking at now is the moon of Tantalus, orbiting the hive world of Castolel. During out route to the Watch Station near Arkhas we were ordered to reroute to this location to extract a member of the Mechanicus, a Magos, and export him to the Watch Station with us.'

Averon waited a moment to let them digest this new information and his eyes flickered ever so slightly to the shadow before returning to his closest audience. 'Obviously things have not gone according to plan. We've been searching the orbital tracks we believe his escape shuttle would be taking around both Tantalus and Castolel and have turned up nothing. We've just picked up, albeit by pure luck, a distress signal coming from Tantalus with the Magos' known identification numbers on it. Here is the message ...'

The holo vanished, retaining no trace of the image besides a faint blue light. A voice issued from a vox system. 'Requesting emergency extraction ... this is Magos Biologis Zardos Vyakai. My conveyance has been fatally damaged by Xenos assault and has been forced to crash land. I have survived, the datacore had survived. The crash site is unsafe, Xeno threats noted and incoming to my location. I will seek shelter within the facilities until extraction can be attempted ... message repeats ... '

'The Magos in and of himself, is of only moderate concern to the Inquisition and therefore the Deathwatch. What he carries though is critical to our cause -- a datacore. The Magos has been on Tantalus collecting samples and running a number of experiments on Hive Fleet Dagon, the Tyranid splinter fleet that harasses this sector. The information on that datacore could possibly be our only chance of eventually stopping the Hive Fleet or ... at least delaying it.'

Averon looked over the Astartes once more and his eyes again flitted to the shadow at the edge of the room, 'Look to the marine next to you and understand something -- you are a Kill-Team of the Chamber Militant of the Ordo Xenos. You go where the light of the Emperor does not shine, you delve into the darkness to save the Imperium from the mad machinations of a myriad of Xenos threats. You bring order and righteous retribution where it is lacking. You come from various backgrounds and various chapters but as Astartes I am sure you can overcome such petty differences -- or else your chapter's will have a high price to pay for sending us failures.'

Several of the Deathwatch recruits visibly flinched at the hinted insult while others controlled their reactions. The shadow was still. Before some of the Astartes could protest against this casual insult Averon held up a hand to silence them. 'Prove your worth to me and you will earn my respect.'

After a moment that allowed the absolution to settle he spoke again. 'We will not discuss it further. We have tracked the Magos' distress beacon to a promethium production facility, classified as Pyroclast Gamma 9. The skies above Tantalus are too dangerous for us to attempt a landing by Thunderhawk. You will be inserted via drop pod and will land near the crash site. With any luck the Magos will be close and you can retrieve him quickly. Within the Deathwatch, however, nothing is so easy.'

Averon allowed the Deathwatch recruits to come to terms and understand the requirements of the mission they were faced with, however he cut short any of their thoughts on how to proceed by speaking. 'You have 5 hours. Not 1 second more Kill Team. By our sensors, approximately 5 hours from mow the Tyranid swarm will reach Pyroclast Gamma 9 and extraction will be almost impossible. You need to locate the Magos immediately, find a suitable extraction point, and call it in. We will be in standby orbiting Tantalus as best we can awaiting you signal.'

The shadow reached up and gripped its head. It pulled and, with a hiss of escaping air, pulled its Mk 6 helmet off. I stood and tucked the helmet under my arm. In the near silence of the command deck the hiss had seemed abnormally loud although Averon did not seem at all surprised as he began to talk to the Salamander. I would not be surprised if the other Deathwatch marines were themselves surprised that they had not known of my presence.

I was one with the shadows. I was a son of Corax. I was Raven Guard.

My name, is Adivarius Navi


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Kael sat on the small bunk that had been provided in the cell-like quarters. He sat stone still, staring at a three inch scratch in the hardened ceramite plate of his left forearm guard, trying with all his might to figure out where it had come from. His hours of contemplation had brought him nothing, but he continued because it helped to center him, and to keep his blood thirst at bay.

When the klaxon flared to life and the door to his chambers opened, Kael slowly removed himself from his own world. He listened to an astartes voice call over the ship's intercom for the Deathwatch recruits to report to the bridge. Something was finally happening.

Kael rose from his bunk, filling the tiny room with his massive body. Sweeping toward the door, he pushed his helmet into place on his head. As he approached the door, several marines rushed by, one of whom was his fellow Blood Angel, Alactus.

Kael moved quickly into the corridor that lead to the bridge, but the path was crowded. Not wanting conflict with his fellow marines, he chose to take a maintenance route that ran parallel to the main corridor and reconnected only a few paces from the bridge. Kael stepped back into the main corridor next to the bridge, and moved quickly in. He was not the last there, but he was most assuredly not the first.

As Kael stepped in, he saw Alactus give him a nod as he pounded a salute to his chest. Kael returned the gesture, glad to have a familiar face in this group of strangers. Alactus was a good fighter, and a better apothecary. If only he knew much of anything about the other kill team members.

Kael swept his gaze across the other astartes in the room, noting one with no chapter heraldry. He stepped out of the doorway, and off to the side, near another of the recruits.

'Astartes,' a voice calls out, ringing with both wisdom and authority.

Kael turned to the Astartes, clad in standard issue armor, and hailing from the War Bearers chapter. His face grim and covered in scars, a testament to centuries of conflict. There was a bolter mag-locked to his leg.

'I had hoped to allow each of you to introduce yourself properly,' he said as he rounded the group, eyeing each of them critically, 'That is a luxury you have now lost.'
His grey eyes turned back to the quiet Astartes upon the throne, 'Captain Killian, if you please.'

Killian nodded once, but said nothing. The Watch Commander signaled toward a holographic display of a planet that looked to be ravaged by some horrifying disease.

'Before we proceed, Marines,' the astartes said, 'it is best that we at least get introductions out of the way. I am Watch Commander Averon, I hail from the War Bearers Chapter, and as far as you need to concern yourselves, I am the ultimate authority onboard this vessel. Now that we've established that, let is continue. What you are looking at now is the moon of Tantalus, orbiting the hive world of Castolel. During out route to the Watch Station near Arkhas we were ordered to reroute to this location to extract a member of the Mechanicus, a magos, and export him to the Watch Station with us.'

The Watch Commander played a message, a distress call from the Magos that needed extraction. He then filled in the rest of the mission:
Drop in near the promethium production facility,
Enter the facility,
Find the datacore,
If possible rescue the Magos,
Get to the extraction point,
Do all of this in under five hours.

Kael checked off the pieces of the plan in his mind, and came to the conclusion that it was solid, and quite possible with the team he saw around him. He watched as Alactus stepped toward the holographic planet, and a Crimson Fist stepped up with him. Kael smiled to himself, knowing that bloodshed was but minutes away.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ciel Bak'tiel sat on his metal bunk, in the small compartment he had been assigned on the frigate tinderbox. A room that belied the advanced nature of the vessel, far beyond anything that the Salamanders themselves commanded, or any Imperial vessel he had ever seen. On his boarding of the vessel and the walk to his compartment where he had been locked up, he had seen some of the elements that made up the vessel. 
Thou still a frigate of known design, the hull had seem more sleek and its docking to the salamander strike cruiser Vulkan's fire had been fast and effortless. Telling of its abilities and its crew, his walk through its corridors had shown Ciel that the ship had been optimized for hardware and equipment. Not ease of movement and accommodation for its crew and passengers. And there was no doubt its geller fields and warp drives was of excellent quality, the travel through the warp had been quiet and without turbulence. Ciel couldn't help himself be amazed by the ressources the inquisition commanded, and its ability to gather warriors from all over the imperium to fight the greatests threats to mankind.

Ciel sat in meditation as he had done most of the trip as sirens broke the silence. And the door to his chamber that had been locked the entire trip unlocked and opened. He quickly arose grapping his helmet and bolter. A voice ordering the deathwatch recruits to the bridge, Ciel sat into a light run, quickly making it to the brige. Ciel had a little time to appreciate the advanced three tiered bridge design. No doubt in his mind that it was a true marvel of engineering, something that was easily worth several companies if not chapters of space marines.

As a marine entered introducing himself as watch commander Averon, Ciel changed his focus from the bridge to his fellow deathwatch brothers and the holo display of the theater of war they were soon to enter. Ciel recognised most of the others chapter symbols, thou there was a two marines carrying lanterns which he did not know. And one marine was carrying no chapter badge, just like the marine on the bridge. Which peeked Ciel's curiosity, but he but the questions back in his mind, focusing on the information of the mission that was being explained to them. Retrieval of sensitive and important data, and if possible save a magos of the adeptus mechanicus. And the time was limited, tyranid overrunning the moon.


_"You have shown great leadership qualities in your past, as far as I am concerned, and I hereby grant you the honor of being the leader of this Kill-Team. This honor is not refusable and you will proceed with your duties. However, should you fail in your duties, I or your Kill-Team will remove this honor from you. You are not in the Salamanders anymore Brother Ciel, we go by very different protocols. By the Grace of the Immortal Emperor and the Honor of the Deathwatch."_

Ciel had been called over to the side by the watch commander, and he was truly surprised and honoured by the words that greeted him. Ciel quickly composed himself, throwing a gauntlet to the chest in salute.

"Thank you Brother watch commander. Im truly honoured and accept the responsibility and its conditions, I will do my upmost to lead this squad to success. And I will be ready to stand down if the judgement of the squad and you deem it necessary."

Turning around Ciel viewed the squad, some had stepped forward introducing themselves, with some shame Ciel realised a Raven Guard marine had also emerged, he had not seen or heard him enter the bridge. Others had left to prepare and some was examing the holo display memorising. Ciel could feel his body was preparing for battle, and he was looking forward towards this experience.

Ciel touched the brand on his cheek that had marked his induction into the deathwatch from the salamanders, before he equipped his helmet. As he expected the bridge officer in charge of watching the squads vitals, had uploaded icons for each marine. Eight small bright green icons, a mind impulse enlarging them, showing each marines speciality, chapter icon and first name. Ciel started to walk through the corridors towards the launchbay, changing the squad icons out with the uploaded schematics, of the mission area they were to be deployed in. Using a part of his mind to learn the overall layout of the area they were to deploy in. Opening the comm channel to the squad, Ciel addressed his squad for the first time.

_"Greeting brothers, im brother Ciel of the salamanders. Correction of the death watch just like each one of you. I have been granted the honour to be squad leader of this mission. I expect that orders are followed, but we have all been chosen for our talents to the deathwatch by our chapters. My first order is that we are all strapped up into the drop pod within 15 minutes, emergency battle and wargear rites performed, since we don't have time for proper following of the decreed rituals. On the mission I also expect that you all take initiative and provide input if asked or the situation will benefit from it. But I don't want discussions, those can wait to after the mission, where our differing approaches to warfare can be explored."
_
Turning a corner in the hallway, Ciel drew forth a more detailed map of the landing site, continuing his address.

_"Currently we are eight marines, three assault, three tactical, one apothecary and one chaplain. I will split us all up into fire and assault teams, to fight and cover each other. No heroics, support each other so you support the squad. Brother Iker and Brother Caius you will be Fireteam one, Brother Alactus you will form Fireteam two with me. Brother Kael and brother Mano you will be Assault team one, making Brother Adivarius and Brother Kaila Assault team two. Brother Adivarius I know of your chapters reputation, and you have allready shown that some of it is true, so I do expect that you will have the opportunity to scout ahead alone doing what you do best, but that you will link up and support Kaila in battle, as he will be supporting you. We will also be following two configurations of battlesquads depending on the situation we will face. Each battlesquad will consist of four brothers. I might order a split of battlesquads of Fire and Sword. Fire will be the two fireteams, lead by myself, Sword will be the assault teams. Brother Chaplain Kaila you will lead Sword in that situation, I will also make you second in command, on this mission. The other more likely split will be Zeal and Blood. Battlesquad Zeal will consist of Fireteam one and Assault Team two, again led by brother Kaila. Where Battlesquad Blood will be Fireteam two and Assault team one, led by me." _

Walking down the stairs towards the deck that held the drop pods, Ciel reviewed the latest image there was of the Magos.

_"We have less than five hours to retrieve the magos and his datadisk, I do not plan to fail this first mission for the deathwatch. Even thou the main horde of the xenos has yet to arrive, I speculate it is quite likely that there will be forward elements of the horde. I will allow for anyone with experience fighting the tyranid to voice there experience if there is time. But be prepared for anything, a magos is a good target for many of the imperiums enemies, and many of our enemies also have the ability to stay hidden. I want standard codex astartes delta dispersal pattern securing our landing site, then we will all at best speed possible approach and enter the facilities that house the magos. Once inside I will decide on the best approach to search and locate the magos, I expect we will split into battlesquads Zeal and Blood, to better search and retrieve the magos. Current channel will be used for the mission, channel three will be backup, channel seven in an emergency. Acknowledge my orders and if anyone have objections or input voice them now. Brother Chaplain Kaila I will appreciate it, if you will bless the mission and say a few words as we descent on the planet, to prepare our souls for the comming ordeal."_

Ciel entered the drop pod hangar as his deathwatch brothers started to acknowledge his orders, giving voice to there names. Ciel kneeled infront of the prepared drop pod, whispering prayers of battle and prayers of forgiveness from the machine spirits of his wargear. Expecially the machine spirit of his armour was not content, it had not quite come to term with the proud green salamander colour had been painted black.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

mano spoke up as the squad leader finished, "i have but one objection brother. while i would much rather prefer to charge into battle with my chapalin at my side, bellowing the war songs against the untold legions so that they may hear our voice and tremble in fear and dispare at their doom, i am not so selfish to the sense that i would request to be at his side in this situation. given the situation it would be better if the chapalin was at your side during this fight brother. the tyranids are not something one faces with the codex clutched to the breast as if a holy book. if it were any other foe, ork, chaos, even the vile eldar and their dispicible passions, i would whole heartedly agree with you. i do not however agree in this situation" mano stepped forward with this, pulling the cowl of his robes up over his head. "the tyranids will have likely learned from prevous experances with our fallen brothers. they will know what we are to do even before we do it. if we go in, codex to breast and it's words in our hearts, it is our heads that shall be on the pikes, not theirs my brother. know that i mean no disrespect, i only mean to inform. the tyranids are not an enemy you can use the same tactic twice against and expect to live. our brothers know this all too well." his words seemed to be filled with a hint of sorrow as he spoke, as if he wished they were facing any other foe but the tyranids. breathing in deeply he'd look to the others. 

"i can feel your gaze brothers, but i do not babble needlessly on what my chapter may or may not know better or what way is best for this, i merely ask that you take into concideration what i say, my chapalin is far wiser a marine than i, with nearly a lifetime more experance. so if you do not listen to my words, listen to his, not as the voice of the the great farther of us all, but as a brother who does not wish us to return to our chapters as some liquid in a vial braught back by an apothocary." mano squeased the rim of his helm a little as he looked over to the drop pods. "in truth i'd rather see one assault marine for every tactical or ranged marine with our chapalin bolstering the command of our sargent, but that would imply that i suspect we're going to be fighting lictors and genestealers. " 

turning his back to the group mano would gaze all around at the varous pods, teams, and vehicles in the area "although to be completly and wholy honest with all of you, there's nothing i'd rather do than to ride a thunderhawk into the atmosphere of the planet and then leap out of it in the stratosphere to get to where we are going, riding the lightning all the way down with thunder and fury ringing out in a glorious song as we land on some unsuspecting foe below our boots, but then again that's why i'm not the sargent leading this rescue" his voice was full of joy and longing to actualy do as he said, leaping out of a thunderhawk high above the planet dispite heavy enemy resistance and then just drop down into the thick of it. his service record showed he did this on a desert planet while fighting against orks... his service record also showed that he was no longer allowed to ride in thunderhawks near the doors and had to remain at the "back" of the group on future trips. 

((will spell check when i'm not on a lunch break))


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Standing before the holographic representation of the planet contemplating the destruction and fighting to come, Alactus' thoughts were interrupted as another astartes, a crimson fist he noted, stepped up beside him. _“A retrieval mission into the jaws of a tyranid invasion. An challenge for us Astartes is it not Blood Angel? I am Iker Coates of the Crimson Fists, just so you know what to call me whilst we bleed together.”_ the warrior said. 

Turning from the display, Alactus looked the warrior up and down before responding. "_Anything involving the damned tyranids is a challenge. _ he said, shaking his head, before looking up. "_I am Alactus, sanguinary priest of the Blood Angels. I look forward to shedding blood with you. _ Before he could say anything else a voice came over the vox.

As their new squad leader Ciel made his introduction, and told them they had 15 minutes before drop, Alactus nodded to the Crimson fist Iker before turning and making his way to the launch bay. Continuing to listen as he walked, he began checking his gear and praying in equal measure. Hearing the lantern marine speak as Ciel finished, Alactus waited for him to finish speaking before engaging the vox.

"_I am in agreement with mano, Squad leader. The tyranids are an innovative race, and approaching this engagement with the same tactics our fellow astartes have used in the past will end in us walking into trap after trap, and ultimately failure. _ he said, finally arriving at the launch bay.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Watch Commander Averon nods as Brother Ciel turns from their meeting and begins to move out. As each of you makes your way down the corridors of the Tinderbox, you hear a chime in your ears as Averon establishes contact once more,

‘Kill-Team, your transport awaits you within the launch bay. You will be dropped via a single drop pod through Tantalus’ atmosphere. Your drop-point should be, Emperor-willing, close to the Magos’ initial landing zone,’ Averon says coldly over the vox.

A moment of silence passes while the communication is still held, as if Averon is contemplating something, ‘You each have also been granted access to the Tinderbox’s armory for any additional equipment you feel you will need for this mission. The armory is sufficiently stocked but it is not an endless supply, take from it with care marines. Techmarine Roland is our officer of the armory and will assist you upon your arrival. Please be quick about it …’

The communication is severed instantly and you are left to your tasks. Each of you will, if you desire, immediately head towards the armory – while attempting to stay within Brother Ciel’s fifteen minute timeline to be strapped up and ready to launch. As each of you head into the armory you are fascinated by what you see, it is not simply an armory but a great cache of weapons – some exotic, some common to your eyes. It is a vast space where servo-skulls sputter through the air carrying weapons here and there – setting them carefully with racks and removing others for inspection, maintenance, or some unknown reason. While each of you are likely to have been within armories of your own chapters, none of you are Techmarines, and thus all this does seem a little chaotic to your eyes, as everything appears to be moving almost at random.

In the center of the maelstrom of skulls there is a lone Astartes, he is very lean for an Astartes and his armor is the same as your except his right pauldron is emblazoned with a black fist over a yellow background – he is Imperial Fist. He does not seem to notice any of your arrivals at first but once you are all assembled his head suddenly spins in your direction, as if just noticing you. His movements are fluid, yet seem mechanical in nature as he approaches through the throng of skulls.

‘Formalities are unnecessary brothers,’ he states blandly, ‘You are Astartes, you do not need to be told when you have acquired too much. Take from the armory what you require – my skulls are at your disposal.’

He doesn’t speak again and turns his back on you once again becoming lost in the frenzy. Each of you know what you need or do not need. Collect from the armory, by allowing the servo-skulls to do the work for you, what you need and make immediately for the launch bay with all due haste. Once there, finish up whatever discussion you are currently having amongst yourselves about force disposition and tactics and prepare to launch.

You hear the hissing of the drop pod as hydraulics low it into locking place for launch-phase. Your bodies suddenly jerk as the drop pod is launched at high velocity towards the world below. Each of you know what is down on Tantalus. As your drop-pod screams through the atmosphere at high speeds you can literally begin to feel the burning heat of re-entry upon the moon, even though the atmosphere itself is slowly being withered away by the Tyranid bio-consumption of the moon. The drop-pod breaks the atmosphere with the sound of a thunderous boom. Your gene-forged muscles tense as you prepare for the impact and just a moment before you think it will never happen the sudden lurch of several thousands of tons of adamantium impacting upon rock is felt and for a moment all goes black.

Within seconds the drop pod is filled with a red light signaling a successful impact and your sense heighten as your prepare to face whatever threat you expect outside of the drop pod. For all you know, your entry could have been detected by Tyranids and even know a host of them scrambles around the impact site ready to pounce upon you the moment you exit. 

The explosive hinges of the pod detonate as programmed and the giant, inches thick adamantium drop-doors fall out along every side giving each of you a place to immediately move. Kael, Mano, and Adivarius are the first to leap from the pods as their assault training teaches them. Brother Iker, Brother-Seargant Ciel, and Caius move out behind them with their bolters drawn ready to unleash fiery hell upon the Emperor’s foes. Chaplain Kalia and Apothecary Alactus move out last, with their senses heightened and prepared to lend immediate support in any direction that requires it. 

You see absolutely nothing … in every direction for miles upon miles. As far as your eyes can see there is only flat tundra and the seemingly out of place dying bush that presents no apparent threat. For a moment there is only silence between you as you are all stunned to find nothing. Brother Adivarius is the first to see in the distance the outlines of what appears to be a refinery … but it is over a dozen kilometers away from your present location.

-=Within a few minutes you will all come to the conclusion that you have been dropped in the wrong spot, weather by tactical miscalculation by the Tinderbox or due to some kind of misfiring of the drop-pods guide-boosters. Neither of which really matter now, do they? In the distance you see what you believe to be Pyroclast-Gamma-9 and within it is your mission objective the Datacore and the Magos. 

How does each of you react to this sudden turn of events? On your first mission together no less since this very inconvenient mishap will likely drain you of precious time. Brother Ciel, as sergeant the issue is paramount to you above all others. Will you attempt to spend time trying to make contact with the Tinderbox to find out what has happened? This could lead to Averon lending some helpful insight into what you may be able to do, assuming you can break through the Tyranid interference. Or will you order your squad to make with all due haste towards the facility, not even knowing for sure if you will make it there in time to complete you objective.

Though it is not only Ciel to which this burden falls. Each of you will have to react to his orders in whatever way you deem best, including your input or simply actions. You are free to post multiple times, so long as the quality and length of the post comply with the rules, to figure a way out of this mess. Your actions here, for each of you, will provide the opening foundation for whatever happens from here on out – keep it in mind during your posts. =-


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Metraen stared at the cold metal of the wall across from his admantium bed. His back pressed to the wall behind him, his legs bent at the knee over the side of the hard bed. It wasn’t really useful for sleeping, though it wasn’t as if he needed it. Most of his time aboard the Tinderbox had been spent meditating. Besides that, the catalepsean node implanted in him made sure to rest parts of his brain, switching from section to section. Matraen was still lost in thought, pondering upon the path that led him to be in his present situation, selected from his chapter to be part of the Deathwatch. This was not something he minded as it was a pathway that could make or break him on his road to becoming chief librarian. For now, even though he had spent decades, if not more than a century training and honing his psyker capabilities, he was still the rank of Lexicanium. Regardless, he was a force to be reckoned with and combined with the ferocity his chapter was known for; few foes could stand in his way. 

One such foe, the tyranids, seemed to hold a special place for Matraen. It was that of his most hated foe. Having come to grips with them time and again, he had learned of their methods. He had even been touched by the Hive Mind that guided the despicable xenos. Rather than let the distaste of the incident overwhelm him, he channeled it into hate, and hate could be quite the powerful weapon if tempered correctly. The blaring klaxons arrested him from his thoughts, standing at his full proud height, donning the black armor that denoted him as a member of the deathwatch. The black armor was faintly reminiscent of those of the Death Company in his chapter, something he wished to avoid for as long as possible. One shoulder pad held the winged drop of blood, denoting him as a blood angel. The other now held the words of the Deathwatch. His gauntleted hand reached for his force staff that lay across the metal chest, his bolt pistol already mag-locked to his thigh. The hiss of the locks disengaging on the door to his chambers signaled to him that he would need to report somewhere. More than likely it would be the bridge, as that was where marines normally gathered to discuss matters before launching a mission. 

His walk was slow and measured as he made his way to the bridge, seeing the other marines gathered around the hologram, he slid into the shadows, watching and absorbing the information and in turn processing it as his mind mulled it over. It seemed like a sound mission and the fact that the enemy would be his most hated foe excited him all the more. Taking in the part about the magos, it sat just fine with him. If they were able to save the loyal servant, that was great, but the important thing was the data that the magos held. The time frame seemed reasonable to him. The tyranids were a quick moving force and one needed to be prepared to act quickly when dealing with them. Who better for a quick extraction than a team of marines? They were always the spear tip in an assault. Upon hearing the conclusion from the Watch Commander, Matraen slid from the shadows once more and headed towards the launch area. 

He left his teammates to discuss amongst themselves and do their introductions for now, heading along a corridor towards the launch aread. He was rather used to being on the outskirts of a group. Being a psyker was not a position of luxury as even still there was distrust towards them. For good reason as well, for the psyker was in constant danger of being overwhelmed by his power, corrupted by that very power from which he drew his strength. It took a strong mind and even stronger will to resist such corruption. Still, his presence could be felt upon the minds of those around him, even if he did not will it as it was a natural occurrence with his kind. That was at least until he donned a psychic hood that channeled and nulled the effect, but that would not be until he progressed in rank.

The other marines gathered in the launch area as well, mustering around the one by the name of Ciel. He fell into place amongst them, holding his tongue as he took in the plan for insertion. There wasn’t anything he could see wrong with it, for if all went to plan the extraction should go smoothly and there wouldn’t be a need for intense combat. Though, he certainly prayed for some combat, wanting to feel the filthy blood of the xenos drain from their foul bodies as he ended their miserable lives. Once Ciel had finished speaking, Matraen spoke up, his voice carrying an inflection of wisdom and nobility, but also humility, knowing his place within the Deathwatch, “Brother, where would you like me?”


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ciel was surprised to see another rune lit up on his helmet display, shortly after a new voice asking him where he should be positioned. Ciel cursed silently, nothing is going to be easy, he thought to himself. The new rune told Ciel that he had Blood Angel psyker in his squad named Metraen, which explained some of the unease and slight headache he had experienced since he had entered the bridge.

_"Brother Metraen apologies for not acknowleding your presence. Not knowing your exact abilities or gifts, since we are an uneven number I will not pair you up with anyone to begin with. You can stay close to me, but you will have almost free reign to lend your wisdom and support, where you deem your abilities will be most effective."_

Brother Mano and Alactus had also voiced some concerns that Ciel thought about for a moment.
_"Brothers I understand your concerns and wisdom, but I do not believe that any of our chapters adheres strictly to the codex, no honourable ultramarines present. But we can not all go off doing our own thing, then we will be fractured and individual, and then our enemies can pick us off one by one, exploiting our individual weaknesses and avoid our strengths. Following the codex within mission parameters, will help guide us to work together and even thou we all have differing philosophies of war and battle."_

Standing from his prayers, Ciel watched as his new brothers as they arrived from the armoury.
_"Brother Mano I do not quite understand your advice of pairing me with Chaplain Kaila. He can provide his advice nomatter where he fights. But pairing up a melee dedicated warrior, with an astartes equipped for ranged combat is folly. The pair need to compliment each other perfectly, so they can support the squad as a whole. You can not have close combat specialist standing back engaging the enemy at medium to long range with there bolt pistols, like you can't have the tactical marine charge into bloody melee, just so he can try and cover his brothers back, thereby forego his advantage of his bolter. You pair up tactical marines, so they together can engage the enemy at range, provide cover and suppressing fire for the assault marines. Weakening the enemy for the charge of the assault marines, that again can work together to put the pressure on the enemy, and covering each others backs, with dedicated assault weaponry. And then I also need the experience and cold head of our esteemed brother chaplain to lead the second group if we are going to split up."_

Ciel once again checked that his equipment was probably secured and maglocked, including the few new things he had picked up at the armoury on his way down to the launchbay before he strapped himself in the droppod. His adrenaline starting to pump, in anticipation of the drop. There was something about plummeting towards a planet at terminal velocity.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Metraen gave a respectful nod as he acknowledged the order, "As you wish Brother Ciel. I will aid where the need is most" His voice was calm and thoughtful. He thought back to his own chapter. He would often give his insight and wisdom to his commanders, but only when it was sought out. He did not push his opinions unless he felt the mission or his brothers were in danger. "I shall take my leave from this meeting brothers. I need to gather some supplies from the armory and I shall join you in the drop pod in a moment." He gave a nod to the other marines as he turned and headed down the walkway once more, his force staff held in the grip of his right gauntlet. 

The ship was a bustle of activity, preparations being made for the launch along with the normal activity that came with maintaining a ship of such complexity. Entering the armory he took note of the Imperial Fist, hearing his words he did in fact skip the formalities as time was of the essence. He moved to a hovering servo-skull placing in his order for the grenades that would be needed for the upcoming mission. 

While the servo-skull hovered away to retrieve the grenades, Metraen reminisced for a moment of the servo-skulls that drifted the endless rows of many of the libraries he had studied in. The ones in the armory were modified a little differently, modified to handle weapons and armor rather than books and tomes. He pondered what loyal servant of the Emperor was now continuing their service in death as the hovering skull. The servo-skull returned with the grenades, his left gauntlet grabbing each in turn and mag-locking them to his armor. The servo-skull returned to its waiting position, hovering in place for its next command. 

Turning from the armory, Metraen headed back to the launch bay, slipping the force staff across his back in its respective sheath. He took a seat next to Brother Ciel, bringing down the harness and buckling himself in preparation for the great speed at which they would soon be traveling as they plummeted to the planet below. There was an eerie calm as he sat there waiting for the other marines to join them in the pod. It was unlike the adrenaline induced anticipation and near excitement he gleaned off of Brother Ciel. A slight smirk spread across his lip as he thought to himself, thinking of the familiar excitement he felt off his own battle-brothers on the cusp of a battle.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Kaila was rather surprised at how quickly Ciel had shown his leadership and abilities when it came to leading men. Kaila could hear the experience in the Salamander Marine. Kaila smiled softly as he watched and stood there listening to the orders and suggestions being given by the new squad leader. Kaila closed his eyes covering his glowing eyes as he wondered what Company Ciel was part of. However he quickly pushed the thought away for now and worried once again on the words of the new leader of the Kill-Team. He was impressed by how well thought out his strategy of war was despite only having just been given command, which only served to make Kaila trust him a little more, but he would still need to be judged in combat for Kaila to truly bless him and his works personally in the Emperor's name;which was Kaila's job basically, that and to keep the taint of Chaos out of his fellow battle-brother's hearts and minds.. he wouldn't have a repeat of his Veteran trial, which haunted him and everyone who survived the mission still. However the death watch was not his Chapter and the only other one from his chapter needed to be watched when on Thunderhawks. 

Shortly after the strategy of laid out and Kaila looked up his glowing blue eyes looking up at Ciel in somewhat confusion as to the sudden promotion to be Ciel's 2nd in command. It wasn't unheard of for a Chaplin to be placed in such a role but he thought there were better candidates for such a role other than himself. However it would get him no where by voicing his concerns, he could already tell the Salamander Marine would shut down his argument, so he just rested his hands upon the hilt of his holy power mace and looked at the map once more before a number of green figures popped up showing his fellow team members and his team leader Ciel at the top. Shortly after he was told the plan he looked over to see Mano make his suggestion on how he should be at Ciel's side and someone else to lead the second team in case of a split. Kaila raised a brow at the suggestion but didn't voice his concerns. At the moment he was more focused on letting everyone else voice their thoughts, and sure enough another came, this time from a Blood Angel. Shortly after Ciel gave his reasoning's for the Codex strategy Kaila opened his mouth. "I agree with Brother Ciel on this one, I believe it best to keep to the Codex. More so in the situation we'll find ourselves in when our feet touch the ground." Kaila said in support of Ciel's idea. Kaila's voice sounded more neutral than anything else seeing how he was still judging everyone, yet also thinking up a good song to sing before their drop. 

Shortly after making his support to Ciel's idea he like the rest came up to the Armoury. He looked at the Tech Marine for a moment, scanning him almost, before speaking. "I would like to request a Chainsword from your blessed Armoury Tech Marine." Kaila asked as he mag-locked his holy weapon to his side before his requested weapon came into his hands. "Thank you brother, and may the Emperor and Machine God watch over you." Was all Kaila finished with before mag-locking the Chainsword to his side before joining the rest at the drop pod. Before they entered he used the last minutes to carry out Ciel's request for a prayer of protection and guidance. 

Taking a knee he brought the holy symbol of the Emperor up into his hands and above his head before making a small prayer aloud, before continuing with a beautiful yet, calming tune that was well known for Lantern Marines to chant during prayer. All in all he hoped the song of prayer would both lift his brother's spirits and give them a calmer and more level-headed mind in combat. Shortly after he rose to his feet, now smiling under his skull helm as he looked down at his new battle-brothers. He could feel their faith and purity towards the Emperor, which gave him added comfort. Shortly after he entered the pod alongside Ciel, taking his place beside his brothers before resting his eyes softly taking in a breath before the drop.


(-5 Points with how I bought the Chainsword XD. Also sorry if the post is crappy guys!)


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

_‘Kill-Team, your transport awaits you within the launch bay. You will be dropped via a single drop pod through Tantalus’ atmosphere. Your drop-point should be, Emperor-willing, close to the Magos’ initial landing zone,’ Averon says coldly over the vox.‘You each have also been granted access to the Tinderbox’s armory for any additional equipment you feel you will need for this mission. The armory is sufficiently stocked but it is not an endless supply, take from it with care marines. Techmarine Roland is our officer of the armory and will assist you upon your arrival. Please be quick about it …’_ were the words alactus heard over the vox as he stood in the launch bay. Turning quickly, another voice cut across his system.

After hearing the words of the salamander, Alactus shook his head, before heading off in the direction of the armory. Moving to speak with the techmarine, Alactus was cut off before he could even open his mouth._ ‘Formalities are unnecessary brothers,’ he states blandly, ‘You are Astartes, you do not need to be told when you have acquired too much. Take from the armory what you require – my skulls are at your disposal.’_ Nodding his appreciation to the Techmarine, Alactus turned and began requisitioning his weapons. 

After mag locking a chainsword to his side, as well as 3 incendiary grenades and 2 blind grenades, He left the armory, marching quickly to the launch bay. Arriving after several others, Alactus entered the drop pod and strapped himself alongside Metraen. As he sat, Alactus felt the rush that accompanied him no matter how many times he sat in a drop pod. This was his preferred method of attack, riding a hell storm of fire into the atmosphere to smash into the ground amidst his enemies, hacking them to pieces with his weapons. As he thought about glorious battle, his pulse began to quicken, and he felt the wanting, nay, the yearning need to kill and kill and never stop. Taking a deep breath,he forced himself to calm as the rage made itself present at the edge of his vision. Leaning his head back against the wall of the pod, Alactus waited, muttering prayers to the Emperor and his Primarch in equal measure


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

mano took being shot down like he took standing on the ground, it was nice while it lasted but he still longed for the sky, or rather to be falling through it. "easy brother, your confidence in the good book may betray you. i merely recommend pairing the assault with the range because the tyranids have no limits, they have no moral or ryme or reason, they are hunger incarnate, ever lusting to feed. heck they'd eat the air if you put frosting on it. " mano would joke some as he turned to look near the armory. "with tyranids, their numbers are limitless. pairing the assault with the ranged allows the assault to defend the range, guarding them while they fire. this method has proved more than useful for taking down lictors and gene stealer...but like i said, would much rather ride a thunder hawk down than that blasted drop pod... ruins all the fun" 

drifting off into the armory as the group was lead there mano's eyes drifted over the site a while, taking in the site of the skulls zipping along, weapons, ammo, the occasional ratling... reminded him of one of the stages being set up back in his home chapter. the memory of such things causing his head to throb, shaking it off a little more he'd press on into the armory to browse the selection. "burn babby burn" he'd mumble as he drifted through the rows of the armory, mind going further and further into song letting it guide him until he finally reached the incendiary isle. many had locks on them that required servo skulls to access, most likely for the more respected members of the death watch... so instead he hefted up items that wernt locked down. 
"Burn babby burn,
burning inferno!
burn babby burn
burn that mother down" 

mano sang joyfully as he gathered a full sized arasties flamer (10), fire seemed to dance in his eyes as he held it, the glow behind the helm flickering to life as a few servo skulls came down

"Warning, selection in weapon not advized for assault class.." the skull would warn, mano however simply drifted on as he went to gather a few grenades as well, singing on about lighting on an entire hillside so that it was nothing more than a sea of flames while they pushed a large rock down it to squish the enemies. "in a sea of flames! the rock will roll", to which the servo skulls would ring out again "Warning, selection in weapon not advised for assault class" while by the grenade selection he snagged 3 Astartes Incendiary Grenades (45, 55 total) but as he made his way out, he just couldn't help but snag the shotgun as well. definitely not choices most arasties would use for their primary choice in gear. (total 60, 15 remaining)

all the while, as mano exited the armory and made it towards the drop pod, the servo skulls hounded him like a cat wanting food and loving attention "warning, selection in weapons not advized for assault class" then again, not realy like a hungry cat wanting scritching and food... 

moving over to the drop pod he'd strap himself in, weapons fastend to his armor via mag locks in a neat and oddly orderly manner. with the harness lowering itself over him mano would drift lazaly out of the song that had stuck itself in his head, instead replaced by the song the chapalin had sang for them. chapalins, always good for getting one song out of your head, and sticking another in. looking to his brothers as they strapped in mano would smirk and lean forwards, "is it bad brothers that i long for space wolves to join us in the decent?" he'd laugh a bit moments before the pod was launched from the tinderbox.... though something struck him as odd as it fell through the sky. 

moments later he felt the harsh impact as the drop pod smashed into the ground and his harness raising. his vision had gone dark, which was an achievement in itself for a lantern given they had glowing eyes... though as the doors opened, mano ripped himself out of the drop pod and soared high into the sky as the other assault marine brothers exited in kind. but as mano soared high into the sky for his jump, his fears were pressed into the forefront of his mind. "brothers... i have good news, and i have bad news" he'd say through the squad's vox... "the good news is our foe is a single shrubbery...easily slain in the name of the emperor" he'd say simply as he smashed down into the ground. "the bad news.... saying we're at our desired drop site and didn't go off course would be like saying our blood raven brothers don't have a tendency to collect odd relics from various chapters... in that it would be a flat out lie." although mano appeared to find this situation amusing. 

"now see brothers!" he'd cry out in a laughing shout as he stretched a bit as if prepping for a long distance run "this is why i like thunder hawks and not drop pods... i can jump out of those and have control of where i go... this... not so much... so, who is up for a run in the name of the emperor? cant let those bugs get to our objective before us!"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Iker moved towards the armoury, knowing that he would need more than what he currently had if he was going to be any use on the planet below. Ciel of the Salamanders was in charge of the Kill team for the moment, and quickly and effectively he split the squad up into small two man fire teams and assault teams, and eventually in case the squad needed to be split in two smaller squads. He would be acting as a tactical marine on the planet below, complementing his skills as a marine anyway. He had no complaint.

"Iker Coates here brother. I have no problem with my position in the squad." He said simply. One thing that plagued him was that if they ran into any obstacles that needed explosives to tear down the squad would be light on those. With that in mind he knew exactly what he was going to requisition from the armoury.

As he entered the armoury he saw a few of his brothers being aided by servo skulls as it brought them the equipment that they had requisitioned. He heard the techmarine speak that introductions weren't necessary, and that the servo skulls would provide him with what he needed. He watched as one of the skulls floated down to him before he stated to it. 

"I am in need of a Soundstrike pattern Astartes Missile Launcher, Two Frag Missiles and two Krak Missiles." Iker said to the skull that flew off quickly to claim what he had requisitioned. It returned quickly with what he had requisitioned, and Iker placed his new wargear on him. He slung the missile launcher over his shoulders, his bolter and bolt pistol were already maglocked to him. He attached the missiles to his back as he turned and moved away from the armoury.

He moved quickly to the drop pod and took his seat ready and waiting for the plummet to the planet below them. The other marines of the Kill Team took up their places, before the drop pod was sent hurtling out of the shit and down towards the ground below. Iker stayed quiet through the quick trip down to the planet, he would have preferred to have taken a thunderhawk gunship in as transport rather than a drop pod but it was not his place to question the mission or his orders.

The drop pod shook as it entered the atmosphere, Iker praying to the Emperor that it would hold until it had delivered its payload. What was a deadlier payload than a Kill team of Astartes? He thought to himself wryly as it smashed into the ground, Ikers harness taking the impact. The pod doors dropped open and immediately those assault marine classed brothers leapt out of the pod ready to kill any foe that was near them. Iker rose from his seat, checking that all his equipment was operational and undamaged before he proceeded out, bolter held ready in case there were foes nearby.

However that was not to be, they had obviously been dropped way off target as it appeared that they were not close to their objective and that there were no tyranids around for the deathwatch to engage. Iker awaited the orders of the team leader even as some of the more aggressively minded brothers prepared to move off as fast as they could to get to the facility ahead of the tyranid horde. It would not be ideal if they had to contend with the tyranids to gain control of whatever the Magos had, but Iker was certain after their badly placed drop that it would be the case. Nevertheless he and his brothers were armed and ready to take care of anything that attacked them.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ciel was intrigued by the way the Chaplain blessed the party, he had never heard a chaplain sing before. Thou he had heard stories of the space wolves and there singing. But this was positively different and very inspiring, and Ciel looked forward to enter battle with his new brothers, everyone of them. Brother Mano had further argued for changing the way Ciel had split the squad. His arguments had some sense to them, and they did seem to come from real combat experience.

As the droppod closed up preparing for launch, Ciel answered Mano once again.
_
"Brother Mano I do see your point and if we survive this mission, I am very interested in learning your chapters strategies for fighting the tyranids. My chapter usually employ massed amounts of melta and flamer weapons to burn there bodies into heat particles. I will still keep the squad to my initial orders, since I believe we need simple and for most of us known strategies to have the best chance of survival. Most chapters I know fights the tyranids at company level, having entire assault squads defend tactical and devastor squads. For us we will have assault teams defend fireteams, if we find ourselves engaged in similar circumstances. What chapter are you from by the way, it is not known to me."_

As the droppod was launched, Ciel prayed his own prayers preparing him for leadership and battle. Focusing his attention on the mission that was about to truly start. At the short time where the droppod had reached maximum speed, but before it entered the atmosphere of the planet, the droppod was weirdly quiet, the noisy vibrations of the pods launch almost undetectable, and the violent vibrations of the decent through atmosphere not happening yet, Ciel laughed out loud, anticipating the violent last few seconds.

The pod hit the ground with a force that would liquify a normal human being even if it had been strapped into the harnesses inside the pod. But the enhanced physique and the power armour, took the shock relatively easily and it didn't take many seconds before the shock through the body couldn't be detected anymore. Ciel was pleased that the squad almost did a textbook delta dispersal pattern exit of the pod, even thou there was no enemies or buildings nearby. It was clear that there was differences in how the pattern was interpreted by each chapter, but even a massive numerous foe would have taken heavy casulties from the marines that emerged ready for battle. Brother Mano was the first to state what everyone had quickly discovered, they were not at the right place. A building in the distance the only thing in sight other than the bleak landscape that surrounded them. Only good news being no visible tyranids either. His sensors and electronic compass was being somewhat scrambled by something, so Ciel was not certain in what direction he was facing or how far ofcourse they were. Even thou combat had not been initiated, Ciel was allready being tested as squad leader.

Ciel started to run towards the buildings in the distance, while he addressed the squad.

_"We have no time to lose brothers, we are quite clearly far off target. We will at a fast pace approach the building in the distance, since I see no other target anywhere, and my armours sensors are somewhat compromised, I believe it is so for all of us. If anyone have a clear idea where we are and where we should be heading, now is the time to speak up. As approach we will keep a respecful distance to each other, so we don't present a collected target for various area of effect weaponry the enemy might deploy. Brother Mano I would like you to sprint or jump about 100 meters (Roughly 110 yards and 300 feet) ahead of us, then take position watching behind us for any surprises. Brother Kael, when Brother Mano is roughly halfway to his spot I want you to sprint ahead, overtaking him and take position watching our six when the squad reaches Brother Mano and picks him up. Ill be third to run ahead, I will not keep tap on who in the squad that runs ahead the most times, but I expect everyone to do there part. When someone runs ahead, the next that is going to run informs the squad that he is next. So we don't see several of us run at the same time. Any questions"_

As the squad followed his run, Ciel keyed in the microbead for the Tinderbox channel trying to raise the frigate, in hopes its advanced sensors could pinpoint there position and if they were moving in the right direction. All the while he kept an ear out for the communication of his squad.

(OOC: I know the last sentence is a bit of godmodding, assuming you guys are following me, or atleast my orders. If someone feels to do something weird ill edit it.)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Metraen sat in his harness as the rest of the drop pod filled. He took note of each one's appearance and equipment they had. He also skimmed across their aura, feeling the jovial nature of the lantern marine. He was not used to such singing among his own chapter and it struck him as a little odd as he listened. Perhaps it was the centuries of war that had hardened him or perhaps it was just his nature that he found it odd to be singing on the verge of being launched down to a planet swarming with the ravenous hordes of the tyranids. 

Once the pod was filled, the inside of the pod became dark, his genhanced eyes still able to pick out great detail with the little light there was. He was calm as the pod shot towards the surface below, centering himself and focusing his mind for the coming conflict below. If there was one tyranid, there were bound to be thousands more. The only way to ultimately break them was to destroy the creatures that led them. While other marines saw the tyranids as just an endless hungry swarm of insects, Metraen knew there was a method to their madness, having touched upon the great hive mind that expressed its will on the horde. His body tensed as he could feel the pod shaking violently as it entered the atmosphere of the planet. His muscles flexing out of memory as he became ready to pounce from the pod when the explosive bolts fired and dropped the hatches, having engaged the enemies of man by drop pod in hundreds of battle before. 

He felt the sudden firing of the retro-thrusters, slowing the pod down just a little as it slammed into the ground, explosive bolts firing and slamming down the hatches, creating ramps. His harness gave way and he was already up on his feet, his left hand gripping the bolt pistol at his side, the mag lock giving way as he brought the pistol to bear, his right hand reaching to his back and sliding the force staff free. He did not force his will into the weapon, waiting until a split hair before the weapon would strike an opponent to unleash the force of his mind. His boots thudded along the metal ramps as he charged forward once the rest of the marines charged out, the assault marines letting loose with bursts of their jumppacks. Once out into the bleak landscape around him, he gave a look about, finding no tyranids and hearing his the assault marine call back confirming such. While he didn't holster his weapons, he held them lower, looking about for any landmarks that might give their bearings. 

Recalling the holograph, it was a fact that they were indeed of mark. The question now was by how much. He kept moving forward slowly, his head turning this way and that as his eyes scanned the landscape for any familiar markers. He spotted the building in the distance. He pieced together the topography of the land and matched it with his memory of the hologram from the mission briefing. Hearing brother Ciel's plan of attack, he voiced his concerns, coming up beside him. "Brother Ciel, while I agree our brothers from the assault sect should lead the way, we do not have the time to overlap each other in such a manner. The tyranids will be feasting or trying to feast upon any native life that is left, and while we may be prime rib, it is obvious this land has already been stripped bare.", he said gesturing to the dead land around them. 

"If my memory serves me, based on the layout of the land, we are a little ways south of Pyroclast-Gamma-9. That is where our magos will be if he is still alive and that is where the tyranids will be. It would be better to act as a spear, our assault brothers at the tip and make with due haste to retrieve the magos and the data. We have more than enough firepower to handle anything we may come across as long as we act quickly."


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, 
I shall fear no evil,
For my faith is my shield and the holy fury of the God Emperor my sword.
Let the enemies of the God Emperor of mankind quake and tremble at my approach.
I shall know no weakness, 
I shall know no mercy, 
I shall know no fear."​
The words, though quiet, were easily audible throughout the empty chapel. A single lonely figure knelt before the altar, head bowed in supplication, a helmet on the floor to his right. An aquila was dwarfed between the massive fingers of his armoured gauntlets, those fingers tracing the links of the fine chain from which it hung. It glittered in the candle light, shining with it's own white fire. The figure bent his head to it and kissed it gently, the candlelight shifting over his features, throwing his eyes and mouth into deep pits of shadow.

A lone servo skull buzzed about with a lit taper, lighting fresh candles around the small place of worship. The figure raised it's head, gazing towards the altar and the massive statue of the Emperor mounted behind it. The figure shook it's head slightly, looking at the floor again. Enormous hands formed the sign of the aquila. The echoes of footsteps rang out in the chapel, followed by the bang of the doors as they swung shut.
____________________________________________________________

He was the last into the drop pod, and the only one who appeared to have forgone a visit to the armoury. He cradled his bolter in his arms, two frag grenades and a krak grenade hung side by side at his waist, a bolt pistol holstered on his other hip. There was a knife in a sheath beside it. He settled into his harness, pulling it down over his shoulders and nodding in greeting to the other Deathwatch Marines.

"May the Emperor bless us all."

No sooner had he spoken than the drop pod sealed, and, seconds later there was a jolt as they were launched down towards the atmosphere. The descent was unusually smooth, with only the slightest shudder as the retro thrusters fired. The calm of the previous few moments were deceptive as the drop pod hit the earth with the force of an angry god. The doors slammed down half a second after the harnessess released and the Space Marines moved out in perfect formation. To see...

Nothing, empty space. The vague image of a refinery on the horizon. They had landed off-target, massively off-target. Ciel adapted quickly, setting off at a run, pulling the rest of the squad in behind him. He took one last look around, and followed the rest of the squad.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ciel considered the wise words of Metraen, he could see the wisdom of them running together as a spear, rather overlapping each other. It was easier to do the overlapping maneuver when you were moving several squads together, having several marines running ahead at any given time.

_"Brother Metraen I see the wisdom in your words, and it is folly of me dictating the wisdom of us following the codex and then not adhere to it. We will move at fast speed in Spear Pattern Omega, in honour of the authors of the book the Ultramarines. Metraen you will take point, your senses might detect elements that the rest of us don't see. Battlesquad Zeal will keep to the left, Battlesquad Blood will keep to the right side."_


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

"Very well brother.", Metraen replied as he gave a nod. His right gauntlet gripped his force staff while the left held his bolt pistol low, pointed towards the ground, but ready to be drawn and aimed at a moment's notice. He moved ahead of his fellow marines, the the sound of his boots thudding into the ground were absorbed by the earth of the planet as he advanced, leaving imprints behind him. He trusted his brothers to fall in line in the described pattern. 

Bringing his bolt pistol to bare in front of him, his icy blue eyes scanned the area ahead, his senses at their peak as he kept aware of anything that might try to sneak up on them. While not exerting his own force in the ethereal tides that was the warp, he could sense the auras of those around him and for the moment, none seemed hostile, at least towards their group. He began to fast paced jog towards the building in the distance, ever ready for the battle that surely lay ahead.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The tundra crunches beneath your heavily armored feet as the assault marines. Brother's Kael, Adivarius, and Mano leading the way per Sergeant Ciel's orders. The tundra is uncompromising in its flatness and as the Kill-Team moves head, with all you turning your helms this way or that to ensure maximum protection. You all begin to realize that Pyroclast-Gamma-9 is approximately a few dozen kilometers away and will take your roughly half and hour to even reach the facility -- this combined with the intial time to secure a permieter will only allow your, roughly, four hours before the Tyranids swarm over the facility. 

You begin to approach the outskirts of the facility but it is still a good deal away, perhaps two kilometers. Librarian Metraen, at the tip of the spearhead along with the assault marines, begins to use his passive abilities to seek out any enemy surprise attack. To your relief, he finds nothing to indictate an attack. The facility is well within reach and seems so very close.

That is when the screams pierce through the air. Four Tyranid shrikes, of the Warrior-genome, swoops out of the air in a surprise assault on the entire Kill-Team. Each of you swing around, in surprise, at the sudden attack -- no warning coming from your brother Librarian who was suppose to attempt to feel out the xenos, or even your assault marines who should be keen on such things. Irregardless this fate as befallen all of you.

Brother Adivarius launches himself into the air but completely missing the incoming shrikes who simply move around him. One of the filthy xeno bodily slams into Librarian Metraen knocking him to the ground and rending his right shoulder pauldron, the two then begin to exchange a number of blows between themselves, each trying to overcome the other.

Brother Caius takes aim at the Shrike immediately and prepares to open fire when his sense force him to spin around, a Shrike has taken advantage of his compassion and has charged at him, he gets a few bolt rounds off before the weapon is knocked from his hand and the Tyranid knocks him to the ground before flying off into the sky, preparing for another dive. Chaplain Kaila pays no heed to the plight of either of his brothers and therefore stays on target, the Shrike that comes in at a low altitude to sever his skull from his shoulders is avoided at the last second and the Chaplain managed to get in a blow on the creatures skull, sending it crashing into the ground, but its clearly still alive.

Brother Iker is also able to avoid one of the incoming Shrikes, who seems to pick him out in particular as it screams into the air on approach. The Crimson Fist is able to parry the insectiod-xenos claws at the last moment and avoid damage.

---

The Kill-Team has encountered its fist Tyranid organisms, obviously apart of Hive Fleet Dagon's vanguard units which clear out resistance before consumption begins. Your speedy charge towards the facility saved you time but in return you neglected stealth. Now is the time to see how the Kill-Team will react and rally. Sergeant Ciel, all around you your Astartes' cohesion is sundered by this surprise assault, you will need to rally your men to avoid further damages.

Those of you who have been engaged by the Tyranid, feel free to roleplay loosely with them -- you do not have to only conduct the moves I've stated above, you just cannot slay them yet. Make the bouts creative and remember the equipment you brought with you. The few of you who have not been engaged, this means little -- these Shrikes are very powerful and your assistance will likely be required to spare your brothers from further damage. 

Your first real challenege is before you -- will you shame the Emperor and your chapter or will you make Watch Commander Averon proud to call your his charges?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

mano did as his instructions told, flanking on the side of the tip of the spear as they moved onwards towards the rally point. but as time went on things began itching at the back of mano's skull, so long without an attack, so long without seeing a foe that you could not miss if you were both deaf and blind. this itching nagging feeling ripped away at his senses as he charged forwards with the rest of the spear head as he ran alongside the lybrarian. that was untill things went to hell. out of nowhere the tyranids struck, not from below like they expected, but from the sky. mano dove to avoid a direct strike from the dive bombers, his jump pack flairing to keep him on balance as he spun around moved to confront the new foe. "DIVE BOMBERS!" mano would roar in outrage. "THE BASTARDS BESEIGE US FROM THE SKY!?" mano was ferrous at this, the sky!? THE SKY!? but as things went to all hell things had to be done. 

he watched Metraen be taken to the ground by the xeno filth. if anything angered mano more about these foes, it was mostly the fact that they had wings. he hated it when they had wings. running at full tilt towards Metraen mano ignighted his jump pack and sent himself corining into the side of the tyranid that asailed their lybrarian like a balistic missile of vengance and fury. on impact mano smashed into the warrior like a freight train, the jets on his jump pack roaring angerly as mano tried to buy the lybrarian time to get to his feet. 

"By my lanterns light i shall have your head Xeno! and i shall mount it on my wall! it shall be polished! and i shall put a glow lamp in it!" he roared out as he tried to do exactaly that, kill the beast and take his head. the beast however would not be so easy slain though. 

((sorry for the quick post, on lunch))


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Kaila had paid no mind to the sudden shock that shot through him as the drop pod had crashed hard upon the planet's ground. As the massive doors of the drop pod fly open Kaila opens his glowing blue eyes and takes his first steps upon this world. He looked around as he brought his Crozius Arcanum up. As he looked around he noticed Mano run up ahead of him and the rest of the group. Kaila mearly smiled, and shook his head. To him seeing his battle brother in good spirits made his spirits grow. Shortly after he had made his report to Ceil and himself Kaila turned to Ceil and waited for his orders, he wondered what sort of plan or strategy he had to double it towards their objective which was considerably a good distance away from where they were. When he laid out his strategy Kaila raised a brow in curiosity. He was surprised by this move that wasn't suggested within the Codex; not that he followed it as much as the Ultra Marines. However soon another one of his battle brothers made another suggestion, Kaila was in favour of this formation as it allowed for a more secure yet slower trip to their objective. 

No sooner had the order been given he along with the others were now running, fast, towards their objective. Kaila's kept looking around his, waiting for the almost possible attack from the Tyranids. Nearly two generations of fighting the beasts had taught him much, more so the lesson that no matter how clear or safe a place appears to be, there is bound to be some form of Tyranid hidden or waiting in ambush. He just hoped Mano was also keeping a keen eye out for any on coming attacks. So as he ran with his brothers in wedge formation he suddenly heard the screams of airborne Warriors. Kaila was surprised by how fast they came upon them. He hadn't even realised he was running alone far ahead from his brothers before he heard a scream ring out. 

Just as the Xeno warrior made his fell swoop to cut Kaila's head clean from his armoured shoulders Kaila threw himself forward into a spin, whipping his mighty and holy Arcanum around in time to land a powerful, and punishing blow to the Tyranid sending him barrelling down into the ground just like himself. Kaila hit the ground hard due to the speed and power he had thrown himself at. He coughed slightly in both slight shock as he pushed himself up into a seated position before looking towards his attacker who recovered to its feet just as Kaila had just done. Kaila grinned as he brought his Arcanum up, gripping the handle tightly with his left hand while his other pulled his combat knife from its place. Shortly after he gripped the two weapons the Warrior made its charge towards him. Kaila frowned some before charging towards it, matching its speed screaming, "Die Xeno scume!!" Before Kaila slammed his shoulder plate into the gut of the warrior pushing both him and the creature to the ground at great force. 

Kaila quickly recovered in time to see the Warrior try to swing around one of its massive and deadly claws towards his midsection. Kaila swiftly brought up his combat knife up just in time to quickly parry the attack before he himself juked around the now standing creature while winding up and sending a powerful swing towards the creature with his holy power weapon. However the Warrior was smart and quickly threw itself back into Kaila quickly dodging his attack while also putting Kaila himself at a disadvantage. 

Kaila grunted hard as he hit the dirt, however most of the pain came from the sheer weight of the warrior that slammed down onto him before it rolled off of him in time to send another deadly attack this time with both his powerful and mighty claws. Kaila's hyper sensitive eyes went wide before he quickly kicked one of the claws away defecting it safely before rolling away from the second claw that swiftly cut threw a deep gash into his right shoulder pauldron. Kaila paid no mind to the damage to his power armour as he quickly rolled to his feet. His Combat knife had fallen from his hand and was close to the foot of the creature. Kaila looked at the creature through his tribal marked skull helm, before his right hand gripped and pulled his chainsword from his hip. He then looked at the creature, his hands gripping both his Holy Power Mace, and his Chain sword. The tryanid to quick action and leaped up towards Kaila. Kaila leaped back bring both his weapons to either side of his waist winding up to send a mighty attack towards the creature that was now flying towards him in great speed. 

Just as the warrior brought down its fell claws Kaila's feet touched the dirt in time for Kaila to pull back some before he unleashed two powerful and holy attacks towards the warrior while yelling out, "For the Emperor!!" His voice rang out true and filled with pure and holy words fit for any Chaplin of the Emperor, more so one who had received visions from the Emperor himself. 

Just as then their attacks quickly met each other at great speed and force. Kaila's Chainsword had hit the left claw deflecting both his and the creatures attack while his holy power mace had quickly smacked and sent the creature a few feet to the side, however before it had been hit, its left claw had managed to cut a shallow gash upon his chest plate, however the shock alone from both his and the warriors attack was enough to send a shiver throughout his arms. He looked towards the creature his glowing eyes looking towards the creature as panted softly, not tired, more shocked by how hard the creature was proving to be. He grinned softly as he thought he had won the duel due to the warrior still being glued to the tundra ground. Kaila straightened his back as he walked towards the creature bringing his holy power mace up to finish the beast with one powerful blow with it. However the Warrior turned out to be smarter than it had looked and as Kaila had quickly started to bring down his Holy weapon to finish the beast, it swung its might wings towards Kaila's left leg. Kaila was mid swing when he suddenly stopped to jump up in time to avoid losing his leg, however as Kaila was in mid air the warrior quickly recovered in time to smash against him sending Kaila back a few feet, landing upon his shoulder before being sent rolling over onto his stomach at great speed. 

Kaila could feel his hate for this warrior grow more as he smashed his fits into the ground before slowly pushing himself to his feet. Both his weapons were located a few feet away from him, but he didn't have time to grab them as the creature had quickly jumped towards him. Taking quick action Kaila quickly drew his bolter in time to send a few bolts towards its left wing which had sent it crashing down hard head first into the ground and toward Kaila. The mighty and holy warrior quickly dived into a roll before coming back up to see the warrior do the same. Kaila grunted softly in amazement. "By the Emperor... How is it you still walk?" Kaila questioned softly before using the time he had bought with the attack to put away his bolter and pick up both his chain sword and Crozius Arcanum. Shortly after he walked towards the beast and began to charge towards the creature. As it pushed itself up Kaila smashed it down hard with his Arcanum, forcing a scream from the warrior before Kaila swung down with his chain sword roaring to life as it came down. However the creature continued to prove a difficult task for even Kaila as it managed to push itself away, sacrificing its last wing and one of its claw arms. 

Kaila watched as the creature pushed itself to its feet, blood gushing from it. Kaila sighed softly, before lowering his head. He was getting annoyed now. However with the creature wounded it was only going to prove to be a harder fight despite its grievous wounds. It was still a type of animal, and wounded animals fought harder and proved to be deadlier. Kaila needed to be careful here. However seeing how he had time he keyed his vox.* "*Pant* Everyone alright?.."* Kaila asked panting softly as he did. He then looked back towards the creature as he mag locked his chainsword to his belt, before pulling out his bolt pistol. "Let us finish..*pant*.. this Xeno filth!" Kaila taunted the creature with his words as he motioned his hand towards himself taunting it more. The wingless creature screamed before it quickly charged towards Kaila at full speed. Just as it charged Kaila did the same, shooting his bolter pistol, while his left hand held his Holy power mace up ready to smash the creature's head in.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

They had made off at a good pace as the progressed towards the facility. It looked like they would make good time. His senses up about him, Metraen only felt the slightest ache at the back of his mind before the ear piercing shrill came from above. He had been concentrating his efforts to the landscape and ground around them and had failed to take into account the aerial tyranids. What a fool he was! Of all the countless encounters he had with the beasts, he should know that the vanguard was always led by these winged abominations. Though, come to recall, most of the time he was called in to rescue a world already in the throws of a tyranid assault. 

It mattered not now as he brought his gaze up to meet that of the flying terrors that attacked them from above. No sooner had he brought his pistol to bear against the beast then it slammed into whole heatedly into his body. He tried to brace himself as the full weight of the creature came crashing into him but the sheer size of it was too much even for his enhanced strength. He felt himself being lifted from his feet and slammed onto his back, the creatures claw rending into the the ceramite plating of his right shoulder pauldren. Though it rent deep, the blessed armor did its work in stopping the claw from tearing into his flesh. He nearly lost his grip on his force staff as the force of the blow caused his arm to jerk back. Though, the weapon of his office would not leave his grasp so easily. 

The vile xenos was bearing down on him the entire weight of the beast pinning him to the unforgiving ground. The creature snapped its mighty jaws down, intending to behead him in one go. The foul beast would be dissapointed as Metraen shifted his head enough to miss the snapping jaws. Bringing the butt of his pistol around, he connected with the side of the beast's head, it sending out another horrid shriek as acidic spittle dripped from it maw, etching the blessed power armor Metraen wore. Metraen's boots were pressed into the gut of the beast, trying to fling it from him, the servos and synthetic muscle fibers of the armor aiding his strength, but it was not enough as the tyranid was simply to intent on devouring him. Such was the ravenous nature of the tyranids. 

He caught the hungry eyes of the tyranid filth. There was a deeper intelligence to these particular beasts that he gleamed. He let his own mind graze along the surface of the creature, sensing the immense power was the Hive Mind, recognizing it from his encounter from a Hive Tyrant. While it wasn't as strong as what the tyrant had possessed, he still recognized it as the will that controlled the lesser gaunt type creatures. They would need to die, and quickly before reinforcements were brought in. The four tyranid warriors appeared as bright beacons calling out to the lesser tyranid creatures. 

His mind recoiled once more, not wanting to linger on the unclean too long, less he become tainted. The creature was about to snap at him once more, this time he would be unable to shift his head enough to avoid the bite. That was when the roaring sound of a jump pack crescendoed and brought Brother Mano with the sound, impacting the Shrike like an iron fist and sending it reeling off of him. He did not waste this precious opportunity. Quickly getting to his feet, he couldn't fire at the beast with Brother Mano engaged with it now, the shot would be too risky. No matter, he would prefer to feel his foe die in his grasp. 

He mag-locked the pistol to his thigh once more, gripping the force staff in both hands as he charged after Brother Mano and the shrike. "Thanks brother. Now we must extinguish the life from these xenos filth! They call to others of their horrid race! For the Emperor!" He cried out as the bloodlust began to pump through his veins. While Brother Mano took the beast from the front, Matraen kicked from the ground, launching himself round the side of the creature. He rolled beneath the wings of the creature, his force staff coming up in a smooth motion as he stood quickly, the psi-circuitry glowing bright blue along the adamantium staff, the circuitry embedded in the winged blood drop atop the staff blazing a fierce blood red as Matraen extended a bit of his force of will into the weapon a split second before it met flesh. The staff came up through the creature's wing, slicing through the leathery hide and snapping bone, severing the wing from the vile beast. Another horrid ear-piercing shriek ripped through the air. Black ichor sprayed from the wound where veins had been severed, the biology of the animal clotting the wound quickly. The glow of the staff faded slightly as Matraen brought the staff round in a return jerking motion, the butt of the staff slamming into the side of the foul thing's head. The force of the blow was nowhere near enough to end the retched thing's life, but he had hoped it would stun the thing for a split moment to give Brother Mano a brief opening. 

The warrior's tail swung about and caught Matraen with a glancing blow, his defense lowered to land the strike to the beast's head. The thick armor about his midsection taking the brunt of the blow. Shifting his stance once more, he deflected another swipe of the tail with his staff, both hands firmly gripping the haft. The genhanced physique of his body matched the quickness with which the warrior beast could strike. His stance held firm on the defensive a moment as his gaze shifted so his peripheral vision held Brother Mano in sight along with the beast, trying to pick up on his body language so he could complement his attacks with those of his own.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Disengaging from it's cradle the drop pod began it's fiery descent into the atmosphere of the planet. Sitting in his seat, strapped in tightly, Alactus listened to the howling of the entry, his entire being focused on the battle to come. Slamming into the ground, he disengaged his harness before leaping to his feat and savagely cocking his bolter. As his fellow deathwatch members streamed out of the pod, Alactus' eyes swept the landscape, and he swore silently as he saw that they were off target. Way off target.

After hearing the exchange, Alactus took position next to Ciel as they swept off at a fast pace in formation swift and deadly. His head sweeping left and right looking for targets, he saw that they were several kilometers away from their target, and he estimated it would take a half hour to reach it at most. Checking the mission time on his visor, he almost missed the tyranid organisms sweeping in from the sky. 

Skidding to a halt, Alactus raised his bolter and opened fire on the tyranids, but they seemed to weave in and out of his fire before crashing into his fellow warriors. Seeing Caius knocked to the ground, he pumped several bolts into the shrike and was rewarded with a shriek as it sailed back into the air. Sprinting forward and dragging Caius to his feet, Alactus thumbed the selector switch on his bolter to single fire and continued firing at the tyranid that had knocked down Caius, carefully aiming his bolts at the wings of the creature in an attempt to take it down.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I maglocked my bolt pistols to my thighs. My bolter was nestled just below the exhaust vents of my jump pack and my twin chainswords were snapped into place just below the pistols so that drawing them could be turned into a scissoring blow capable of slicing the head from any foolish enough to be caught in its path.

How was I feeling? What can I put down that can describe my emotions. I know not but one thing I do know. When I was leaving the armoury I remembered.

_Blood, blood on black hands. The crackling of ozone and the light reflecting from polished metal. Dark eyes gazing up, lost. Cries of rage and hate. A manifest sin committed. How could forgiveness ever be given? But that thought was lost as the thud of footfalls echoed in the encroaching shadow… _

My eyes were torn open and I gasped as my mind returned to the present. I had not been seen, a fact I was glad of for reasons I will not disclose to you as of yet. I pulled my helmet over my head and sealed it into place with a hiss as locking clamps slammed into place.

A shadow once more it flowed through the ship towards the drop bay. Once entering it gazed at its brothers for a moment. So pure, it thought. Almost innocent. Then it entered the drop pod and its form once again coalesced into that of an astartes.

I shook my mind from the trance like state that it had inhabited more and more often since I was returned to active duty in preparation for the drop. It may have been one of the only ways to block out the memories but it was no way to perform a combat drop. The other astartes strapped in around me as an artificial voice started a countdown to the drop. I gripped my restraints as I heard the hydraulic clamps lock into place.

Then there was an explosion followed by the silence of the void. I bowed my head and cut my vox from the network as I began to pray.

‘Our purpose is to be the guards in the night,
While our brothers care for the light of the Emperor’s realm,
We watch for threats from the shadows.’

‘We walk in darkness,
But fight for the light.
We embrace the shadows,
And so become more than men.’

‘We are the Raven Guard
And we do this for the Emperor and for Corax.
He may be no longer with us,
But while we walk the shadows in the Emperor’s name,
He will watch over us.’

‘One day the Raven Lord will return
And our foes shall once again know true fear…’​


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Ciel instantly hated the tyranids.*

The squad had quickly picked up pace and had moved across the desolate land towards there goal, when the spear formation had been given. Every marine looking around to keep a watch on the ground and the horizon for any threat that would present itself.

And then the blasted tyranid creatures had the audacity to assault them from the air, Ciel instantly hated the tyranids even thou he had never fought them before.

Thou the assault had taken Ciel and every marine in the squad by surprise, his mind remained sharp and he recognised them as Shrikes, warrior brood with wings and powerful rending claws. When Ciel had been chosen by his chapter for the deathwatch, he had spent a long time studying the chapters records and intel on the great xenos threats in the galaxy, before he had been transfered to the care of the deathwatch. And even thou his hate for the Xenos had increased when he had dwelled on these record, it was nothing compared to the hate he now felt for these four shrikes, but Ciel also realised that the Tyranids made mistakes. Thou there eyes gleamed with a beastial interlect, the shrikes had attacked even thou they were only four. Salamander records showed that the power of a tyranid warrior was easily equal if not greater than a individual marine, but here they were outnumbered at they would rather quickly be destroyed for it. Ciel was confident that the squad would only suffer minor injuries if any, and would still be at full strength when they reach there mission target.

Ciel was also somewhat surprised that they had all been surprised by the sudden assault, even the ones that had claimed experience fighting the tyranid had been taken by surprise. But Ciel did not blame his squad, he blamed himself for not remembering such a little fact of the tyranids, that they also had powerful aerial units. And it also told volumes of the power and interlect of these creatures, that they could surprise and ambush space marines. But still again showed that the tyranids made mistakes, they had assaulted them on vast open ground, so the surprise and advantage of the assault was quickly lost, as the marines engaged the enemy with free movement allowed, Mano showing this truly by tackling one of the creatures using his jetpacks.

But even Ciels head filled with all these thoughts and hatred as the creatures attacked, his battle reflexes also engaged him in battle. Bringing his bolter up, Ciel started to fire at the incoming Shrikes even before they had crashed into his brothers, Ciel had some experience firing at fast moving targets, and kept a good lead on his targets, but the shrikes moved a lot differently from dark eldar jet bikes, so still many of his shots missed. But still some of his shots hit there targets, a few shots hit the wings of the creatures, just tearing through them not really hurting the creature or its ability to fly. Some hitting the hardened exoskeleton of the creatures, some of the shots drawing blood, but most being stopped by the carapace of the creatures. But still the animals made there impacts, almost unarmed. 

It quickly became clear for Ciel that it was most likely that the creatures would be killed in melee, by chainsword, crozius arcanum and force staff. Kaila doing what could only be described as duelling with one of the creatures, Mano and Metraen hammering one of the other creatures. Alactus had run over to support Caius with the creature that had knocked him on his ass, dropping his bolter.
The fourth creature moving up to make another pass on Iker, which had avoided the first assault.

Before Ciel knew it orders left his mouth, flowing over the squad channel as well as being shouted into the air, as he moved to support Brother Iker.

_"Everyone stay on target, Caius get your bolt pistol in hands, and borrow Alactus boltpistol too, I want that shrike dead before it starts to dive again. Adivarius I want you to support Kaila now. Kael help Mano and Metraen now I want you three free and support the rest of us as soon as possible. Iker lets us clip the wings of the last shrike."_

Ciel had allready open fire on the Shrike that had assaulted Iker, keeping the pressure on the creature. Thou most of the shots didn't seem to do much damage, the impact power of the bolter shots and there following explosions, staggered the creature in its flight so it could not quite gain the speed and momentum to launch a new assault. And several more holes also appeared in its wings, beginning to hamper its ability to stay in the air. The creature screamed in anger and frustration, and was met with a return scream from Ciel, filled with anger and hate for the abomination. It was clear to Ciel that the creature would soon simply launch itself at him or brother Iker, not caring for the rain of bolter shells that was impacting upon it. Or would it, Ciel went to knee reloading his bolter he reminded himself he had not fought these creatures before, what would its next move actually be he wondered as he raised his bolter anew, with a battle cry on his lips.

_*"Into the fires of battle, unto the Anvil of War!" *_


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I knew what awaited us. The Tyranids were a terrible foe and one I would not take lightly. I felt the pod slow as we first touched the atmosphere and then the screaming began. I could feel the heat as we skimmed across it, gaining speed. Then there was a sonic boom as we entered the atmosphere and began to fall. I tensed, my gene-forged muscles pulling taught. Then we impacted and I blacked out.

I woke from unconsciousness and immediately I was up and out of my restraints. The explosive bolts fired and slammed the doors outwards. I leapt from the pod, Chainsword already in my hand and purring, my bolt pistol raised in my other, sweeping the area for targets. I saw none yet still did not relax. I knew the Tyranids too well, had fought them too often to become complacent. I kept scanning the ground as my brothers disembarked from the drop pod.

We moved off in a spear tip formation. I was in the second rank and has holstered my bolt pistol in favour of wielding twin Chainswords. Then I heard a piercing scream and was moving before any of my other brothers had even reacted. I stepped onto a rocky outcrop and leapt up, activating my jump pack at the same time. Both Chainswords were pointed at the centre Shrike as they swooped towards us. It dodged out of the way and kept going and I swung round with both blades but it was already out of reach. I killed the power to my pack and fell 20 feet before I activated it again and landed.

Both blades were sheathed and my bolter coming round in a matter of seconds. I raised it to my shoulder as I heard Ciel shout. I tracked the movements of Kaila and his opponent until I had a clear shot.

My finger tightened on the trigger and I felt the recoil as the weapon thudded back into my shoulder. I traced the round through the air as it sped towards the shrike. My hands were putting away the bolter and drawing my Chainswords as I began to run forward…


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

mano's blood boiled, his movements erratic, rage filled, and tempered to the breaking point with holy hate for the foul beasts. the songs of war lingered on his lips as ballads of slaughter started scratching at his mind threatening to be bellowed out as a war cry choking on it's own rage. the beast had taken mano's surprise attack just as they had taken theirs, poorly but quick to recover. the beast was stronger than mano even with his enhanced strength of that the lantern marine had no doubt. the beast even managed to push him back, causing his metal boots to skid backwards on the dusty ground underneath their feet. but mano was nothing if not persistent. his hands gripped hold of the beast's arm sithe's at the forearm just before the blades themselves, and his jump pack's jet's thumped loudly with quick burts to keep him on balance as he tried to push back. it was only a matter of moments before the librarian was behind the beast slicing off it's wings with the warp enriched weapon in his hands, though for mano it felt like ages. the two battled it out with mano struggling to keep his grip on the beast's arms to prevent it from cutting him to ribbons, not that the foul creature had any problems with trying to bite him. mano moved, ducked, and weaved to dodge the snaps, and whenever there was an opening, mano gave the beast a bash of his head in return.

when the librarian took his place and hacked off his wings mano nearly lost his grip on the creature's arm, his hand slipping from the forearm for a brief moment as it ripped back in pain and rage howling out. at this point mano forced his armored metal gauntlet into the neck of the creature, still intent on saving it's head as a trophy. right after the strike mano quickly gripped the forearm once more but at that time, the beast reared back once more, roaring in rage and pain as the other wing had been removed. mano loosing his grip smashed his other metal fist into the beast's form before trying to snatch back onto the forearm, however mano was not so lucky as he missed the forearm and the beast lunged for him, trying to slice him in two with the bestial bio weapon it called a blade. however the librarian had other plans as it struck the beast square in the head with the staff. upon seeing the head shot just inches from his own face mano's blood nearly erupted in tangible fire. his prize... had been stolen from him by the fires of battle. the head of the xeno... was now not even worth taking. 

roaring out just as their squad leader gave his orders, he would meet the battle cry with his chapter's in kind. "It Is Better to Burn Out than Fade Away! Fight Fiercely Brothers! FIGHT TRUE! FIGHT AS IF THE EMPEROR HIMSELF IS WATCHING OUR LAST BATTLE!" with this, mano's body movements were clear as day, not that he shielded his mind from the librarian who could possibly read the lantern marine like a open book with neon ink on it's pages. for right as he finished the engines of the jump pack gave a loud bellowing roar as he started to give it more and more thrust, drawing his chain sword as started his armed assault. he wanted to use his flamer on the beast, he wanted to roast these foul abominations in a purafieing flame that would soar into the sky with black plumes of smoke. he wanted to hear this creature's last pathetic cries of anguish and pain right before he brought it doom... under the heel of his metal boot. but with the librarian and his brothers so close, he could not unleash the torrent of fire onto the creature... so instead he unleashed a onslaught of ripping strikes with his chainsword. one arm close to his chest to deflect any would be strike, while the sword made a X pattern ripping slash that dragged down through the attacks. the attack itself was designed to take full advantage of the chain weapon's gruesome tearing nature.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The chatter of gunfire and the screams of battle-cries fill the air of Pyroclast-Gamma-9 as the battle between yourselves and the Tyranid ambushers continue. While you were caught off guard you quickly realize that these Tyranid-Warriors, not matter how strong cannot stand the abilities of an Astartes. Chaplain Kaila had waged a gruesome duel with the Tyranid creature and slays it with a bolt-round to the skull its brain-matter encased beneath becoming nothing but pinkish mist in the tundra air. Brother Mano and Metraen have also fought a skirmish with their own Shrike and finally subude it with wrath. 

Brother Alactus' bolter begins to chatter off into the distance as the Tyranid Warrior dives once again to cleave his skull, once again the Battle-Brother is able to avoid the killing blow but as the Shrike sweeps overhead, Alactus realizes that he was not his intended target. Brother Kael is heard, almost quietly, over the vox be struck by the creature. Alactus turns around to see the Tyranid on top of his brother, his claws swinging wildly down cutting into the Space Marines armor with little hinderance. Kael struggles putting three bolt-rounds through the creatures skull but it simply isn't enough, the Shrike seems to almost ignore the brutal damage done to it (though you can tell it is slowly dying). Brother Kael dies quietly, without a whimper of pain or fear, as his soul goes to join the Emperor. Brother Alactus notices the Shrike is not dead -- he finishes it off on his own terms.

Brother Aldivarius and Iker both continue in combat with the Tyranid Shrike, the only one who remains relatively unharmed so far. They finish it off after a quick skirmish and some well-aimed bolt rounds.

As the sounds of battle die off each of you are still surprised by the death of Brother Kael, who lies still upon the tundra his gene-forged blood pooling around him, its heat melting the thin-layer of ice around him.

Brother Ciel the issue before you is a harsh one -- leave him or take his body. None of you are an Apothecary and therefore attempting to extract the gene-seed yourself will be futile. However, there is a chance that even should you take him the gene-seed will be long befouled by the time you are retrieved by the Tinderbox. The choice is yours -- if you choose to take him, one of your Astartes will be burdened with his weight and be hindered for the rest of the operation.

Regardless of the decision, the Kill-Team will eventually continue to move toward Pyroclast-Gamma-9 at their previous speed. As you approach the facility closer you begin to realize you've come in from the southeast and the two immediate locations before you are the Comms Uplink Tower which is little more than a aged, hallowed out conical tower upon which sits a skeletal uplink dish. This location will be the first you come upon. Lucky for the Kill-Team the Comms Uplink sits upon a rather high crag of rock and below you see the Security Bunker -- you notice very still shapes below with no sign of movement. 

As each of you peer across the horizon you see all that is Pyroclast-Gamma-9, a promethium-extraction facility with a mag-train line running around the northern section of the facility. There are a number of places of potential regard, including a small work-yard to the immediate north of the area, just prior to reaching the eastern end of the mag-train line before it leaves the facility for parts unknown. In the middle, off to the Kill-Teams northwest, there is a smoke trail leading up from what appears to be a crashed vessel of some kind -- probably the Magos. 

The two fire-teams can follow their own options and it will be left up to Sergeant Ciel and Chaplain Kaila to choose which of the locations to target first and for what reasons.

------

The skirmish with the Tyranid Shrikes can be ended however each of you like. Your reactions to Brother Kael's Death (See OOC forums for details) should be taken as well. 

How the Fire-Teams will move and what locations they pick is up to their respective commanders, Ciel and Kaila. Feel free to continue to roleplay as your approach these chosen facilities -- but do not roleplay entering them.

The only viable options for your Fire-Teams at the moment are: The Security Bunker, the Work-Yard, and the Crash-Site. Others are possible to get to but for the moment you are restricted to these as they are the most common sense ones to approach first.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Firing his bolter on single shot, Alactus pumped round after round into the airbone shrike, before the creature turned in an attempt to take his head off. Diving to his left, Alactus rose firing, feeling ice form in his primary stomach as the shrike crashed into his fellow blood angel Kael and begin to tear into his armor with its claws. Bellowing in rage at the creature as it tore through his battle brothers armor like paper, Alactus drew his chainsword and charged, realizing he wouldnt make it in time. As Kael fell, managing to put several rounds into the creatures head before it killed him, Alactus crashed into the shrike, his chainsword roaring along with its wielder as he forced it into the chest of the tyranid. Barely noticing the claws raking his armor, he forced his chainsword deeper into the vile creature, its flesh parting wetley before it tumbled to the ground in two unequal halfs. 

As the sounds of battle died down, Alactus knelt beside Kael, his reductor whirring to life on his forearm. Saying a prayer for the fallen marine, he put the reductor to his chest, the ceramite cracking open as the tool harvested the sacred geneseed within. After storing the progenoid gland, Alactus knelt for a second longer, grabbing Kaels bolter out of his armored gauntlets and mag locking it to his back. He would return the gene seed and bolter to the chapter so kael might live on in a neophyte. Rising, he looked at the blood angel librarian and nodded, before looking to the squad leader for instructions


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The engagement had been quick, a single instant of brutal violence, here and gone in seconds. A brief mist of blood and liquified brain tissue hung in the air, the bodies of the shrikes scattered and torn, the only memory of the disturbance that had torn this empty wasteland. Save for Kael, there was a mess of claw wounds in his chest, his head lay back, there was no life there, no spark of soul. Alactus knelt beside the fallen Marine, pressing the reductor to Kaels chest, the machine whirring as it punched through the ceramite and retrieved what made him a god of battle. No more.

Caius looked away, another Space Marine dead, he knew the experience, but he had no connection with Kael, he had never spoken to him, now never would. He would never be a brother, not that he was deserving of such an honour from these Space Marines. He had sacrificed that honour, that privilege, long ago. He had to earn it, a good job he was doing, one dead already. He felt sorry for Ciel, barely minutes into the mission and already he had lost a Marine, it was unfortunate, but he would have to absorb it and keep the squad moving.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ciel kept shooting and shooting, but the Shrike was extremely hard to kill. It was not dead before it had taken a life of a Brother. Ciel couldn't believe it, the mission had hardly started and one under his charge had allready been killed. Ciel felt sorrow for the loss of life, and sorrow for Brother Kael though that he probably had been a hero before his induction into the deathwatch, he had not had the time to make his mark in the annals of the deathwatch.

It was a small disaster that the group had allready lossed a member of there team, so quickly before they had the time to get to know each other. But he was thankful that they had a apothecary on the team, able to retrieve the gene-seed that would make it possible for blood angels to make a new Brother. And it seemed all quickly recovered and ready to move on.

Ciel knelt beside the dead form of brother Kael, after Alactus had done his deed. Placing a hand on the bloodied chest of the dead marine. 
_"We do not have time to mourn your loss brother Kael of the Deathwatch. The blood, your blood that now colours my right hand will remind me of your death, and my mistake. I will pray for your soul tonight, may it find its side by the emperor and his legions, and I will do what I can to make sure that your body does not become a part of the tyranid horde. To this I swear on my honour and vows as a brother of the deathwatch and salamanders"_

Standing to his feet Ciel looked at the others, giving them all a short minute to collect there thoughts and a chance to make there own little prayers and vows if that was what they did. Ciel used the time to note down his current position, both where his equipment told him to be, and out from the direction and distance they had travelled from the drop pod. And he would also note down how far and distance they travelled to pyroclast gamma 9, for best accuracy, when he would ask tinderbox to incinerate the area. Starting to move ahead, Ciel issued his next orders.

_"This is not over Brothers we need to move on. Brother Metraen you will take the spot of Brother Kael in assault team one with Brother Mano, which mean you now answer to Battle groups Sword or Blood."_

Looking over them all Ciel pointed ahead towards there goal.

_"Flat Arrow Theta Formation, Metraen and Adivarius at front."_

Watching all falling into formation the squad made good progress towards the facilities, everybody also keeping a eye to the sky now, noone would make that mistake again, of that Ciel was sure.

As they approaches the facility the first Ciel can make out is the uplink comm tower, but as they get closer a small work yard before the mag line comes into focus and a pillar of smoke at a crashed vessel most likely the magos, Ciel hopes. Still at a run, Ciel voices his suggestion to the squad, still a little time before they would reach the facility and the search for the Magos would begin in earnest.

"Brothers I suggest we split up in teams Zeal and Blood. I will lead blood to the security bunker and Uplink tower, in an atempt to get a line to tinderbox and the bunker will be the best defensive structure for us to fight from if something goes terribly wrong. And I suggest Kaila leads Zeal to the smoking pillar, I think its the magos crash site, to confirm he is not dead and try to pick up his trail. I believe there is a good chance our Raven Guard brother have experience in tracking down a target."


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

as the beasts fell, mano breathed heavy. the songs of his chapter pounded in his head like a migrane. they demanded voice, they demanded to be chanted, to be shouted, to be screamed at the top of his lungs in a deafening coarous of victory, glory, and vengance. looking towards the tactical marine, both of mano's hearts sunk like stones. a brother lay dead. he could feel the pain his brothers felt at the loss, but their task was still at hand.

opening a private chanel with ciel as they moved towards their destination, mano would offer his condolence in the only way he could. "Brother. our brothers death is my fault. i am a lantern marine. my chapter fights day in day out against these beasts. i should have looked up, i should have expected the dive bombers. the only thing we can do to honor his memory is to get the techpriest and his reserche off this planet in one peace and return his seed to his chapter. but that, you already knew" mano would chuckle a bit as he moved onwards to the rally point. as they reached the point and he heard to split up into zeal and blood, mano's mind raced, he could almost taist the wind at his cheeks as if he was skydiving naked from a thunderhawk nearly a mile in the sky. he felt his heart get a kickstart as if someone poured pure nitro into a desel engine. flame jutted out of his pack as the engines and jet turbines sputtered to life in rythem like a drummer on a solo run. 

as they parted mano rushed ahead acting as a point man. switching his coms over to blood, his eyes would dart around as he looked every which way he could. as he ran he'd jump a few times not high off the ground but would spin himself around as if to get a look behind him in the sky while still moving forwards, his feet seemed to skate across the ground as if he was floating while he did this. when they came to a cliff however mano skidded to a stop and emediately put his hand up signaling ciel to stop in their tracks, he'd also switch his status glyph to the color red advizing a emediate hault in movement. 

"Brother. i know this may sound a tad obvous, but we have contact. several targets ahead, non moving. recomend caution here... this feels like a trap. need to be careful on our approach. ravaners could be laying in wait. that or something much worse.. as for what? trygons, mawlocs...i would much rather face a carnafex with wings than one of those two. "


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I ducked the shrike’s claws and struck upwards. Iker leapt forward and his combat knife intercepted an incoming talon. My Chainsword pierced the armoured thorax and drew blood but the warrior kicked me in the chest and whipped its tail round to slash at the Crimson Fist.

Iker stepped away from the blow as I rolled to my feet, chainswords whirring in the ground a metre away. My bolt pistols were in my hand as I raised them and opened fire. My bolt rounds blew it off its feet and Iker withdrew, drawing his own pistol. We fired again and again until finally one of his bolt rounds entered its skull through an eye socket and blew brain and gore into the landscape. I turned to see Kael taken down by another Shrike. It tore him apart before Alactus sunk his chainsword into its chest.

Kaila eliminated his shrike with a single bolt round but I only had eyes for Kael’s body as Alactus retrieved his geneseed. A brother dead already. Another person I had failed.

I hid in my grief as I followed the squad to the lip of the crater that contained Pyroclast Gamma 9.

Then I stumbled and placed one hand against the floor to steady myself. My vision darkened and I felt the memories rising, demanding to be released. “No,” I growled, my helmet sealed off from the rest of the team. “The squad needs me at full combat readiness. I cannot lose more brothers.” My vision cleared suddenly and I rose, glad that none had seen my momentary weakness.

I approached the rest of the team who had gathered at the edge and heard Ciel speak. "Brothers I suggest we split up in teams Zeal and Blood. I will lead blood to the security bunker and Uplink tower, in an attempt to get a line to tinderbox and the bunker will be the best defensive structure for us to fight from if something goes terribly wrong. And I suggest Kaila leads Zeal to the smoking pillar, I think it’s the Magus’ crash site, to confirm he is not dead and try to pick up his trail. I believe there is a good chance our Raven Guard brother have experience in tracking down a target."

I bowed my head in acknowledgement and spoke. “That is indeed the case Ciel, I have no objection to this plan.”

(If Ramo has dropped out I hope he doesn't have an objection to me dictating his actions like that)


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

-3:32:14​
Battlesquad Zeal - As per Sergeant Ciel's orders, Brother Kaila leads the Battlesquad across the open tundra, the cold air stagnate. As your descend down the slopes that lead up to the Comms Uplink Tower you all will note the Security Bunker in the distance. Your post-human Astartes eyes will also note a number of bodies around it, Tyranid and mortal. The heavy-bolter mounted to the top of the bunker appears to be deactivated but with no signs of immediate damage. Even the razor wire around the perimeter of the bunker appears undisturbed. You all take note of this and the general condition of the bunker which seems to suggest that little fighting actually occured here.

You move with haste -- with Brother Adivarius leaping ahead of the main-squad formation to the crash site. You all arrive to find a scene of carnage and ruin. Over a dozen Tech-Guard are sprawled across the ground, with horrific wounds having ended their existance. The smoking remains of the shuttle are in the middle of what is obviously their last stand. The shuttle itself is still on fire in a number of spots but represents no immediate threat to any of you. Blood covers the ground and you note that not all of it is a mortals or sacred engine-oil. There is definately the coloration and tang of xeno blood on the ground, although no bodies are present. 

Brother Adviarius had continued alone, per Squad-Leader Kaila's directions, to ensure that the Magos was not in the immediately area. Chaplain Kalia stands over the ruins and looks upon them with reverence, "I do not see the Magos' body, nor any part of him. This is good, he is likely alive and hiding. We need to-" All of you hear a scream, followed by Brother Adivarius' warning in your vox-communications of an impending assault. Your swift movement and Adivarius' useage of his jump-pack to stay ahead of the formation and scout has drawn unwanted attention. From the east comes a horde of Hormagaunts -- their teal and gold chittin dull in the Tantalus' sun's light. Each of your brace for impact as the horde descends upon you -- but behind it you can see even more dreadful shapes.

Adivarius - Your scouting notes nothing of any immediate change as you pace yourself in front of the main squad. You are able to see for a great distance around yourself and you take into account the sheer silence of the area and a stillness that off-sets you just a touch. Even for a Raven Guard, who cherishes stillness and stealth, you are surprised that any place outside one of your Chapter's vaunted strongholds could truly be so quiet. Upon arriving at the Crash Site, Squad-Leader Kaila wastes no time, giving you but a handful of moments to really have a look at the area before the main body of the squad is within sight and he informs you to continue your scouting elsewhere. You move off to scout, north by northeast, out of sheer randomness (or whatever reason you want). At first you continue to see nothing, unless almost randomly your instincts warn you to move. A barb flys right past your skull and then you notice the rough tundra to the east is begin to move and shake. Suddenly Tyranid Hormagaunts thrash up from beneath and begin to move in the direction of your squad -- you vox a warning. Another barb flys into the air and makes a direct hit on your abdomen, it fails to penetrate but leaves you winded and threatens to knock you from the sky. Even as the Hormagaunts are moving towards your squad -- Termagants have set up a firing line ... perhaps ten of the wretched things, and began to focus their firepower at you.

[After you vox your warning to the squad -- feel free to engage either the Termagants or Hormagaunts, whichever one you feel most needs your attention. You will not kill all of the Termagaunts, only rought 3/4ths of them. You may kill them in anyway you deem fit.]

Caius - You continue to dwell on the loss of Brother Kael even as you move towards the Crash Site. You look at your squad mates -- how many more must die before the Emperor's work is done? As you approach the crash site you take in all of the details as described above in an instant and may reflect upon them however you wish. Squad-Leader Kalia is making his points about the Magos' potential fate. You hear the scream, utterly alien in nature, and swing around to see the Hormagaunts coming from the east. Even the combined fire of the entire squad will not be enough -- you know this. Although as they charge there is a chance to thin their numbers, and you use your bolter and any other items you feel may help you in this. The Hormagaunts appear to be without number, and despite some initial success in killing them (the exact amount and effectiveness will depend largely on how you roleplay), they will eventually swarm the area. As the battle continues to rage around you, you using bolter and combat knife/chainsword (whichever you have), you see larger shapes moving into the battle zone. A Ravenor has taken a particular liking to you and begins to make its way towards you with lightening speed -- even as you cut through its lesser kin.

[The Ravenor will likely be your top concern -- you may kill a large number of Hormagaunts, in whatever way you know, just note the tools you use and the tactics your display will effect the next update. I would say the max number would likely be twenty-five. Once the Ravenor comes at you -- it is up to you to decide on how to deal with it. You cannot kill it this round, but use sound tactics that are akin to a Tactical Marine. It will determine a lot in the next update.]

Battlesquad Blood - As you move towards the Comms Uplink Tower you notice that there is a small console attached to the bottom of it, facing in the direction where the least amount of wind damage will be done to it. Sergeant Ciel moves up to the console, attempting to make contact with the Tinderbox above to get additional information. Unfortunately, the Sergeant is unfamiliar with the console and despite attempting to reconfigure it to his own needs, fails to do so. This is, however, the least of Battlesquad Blood's concerns. The console has been tampered with and in a heavily incorrect way, it in fact locks up with the console changing from a mixture of blues, greens, and oranges to solid, blood red. The machine-spirit within does not recognize the Emperor's Angels of Death, only someone who is not authorized to use it. The vox speakers set almost randomly about the Comm-Tower begin to go off with a wailing scream that roars into the skies. 

None of you are surprised by the kind of reaction you get. Below the slopes that lead up to the Comms-Uplink Tower you see shapes moving from the not too distant fuel-storage yard, which appears ruined from your view. A Tyranid nest, of sorts, has been disturbed. Hormagaunts rush towards the tower, while Termagants take up a firing line behind them and begin to spray poisonous barbs up the hill -- their shots will be inaccurate at first but the longer the fight persists, the more accurate they will become. Behind the Termagants you see a creature the likes of which chills your skins -- a Tyranid Lictor, it keeps its distance for now, seeming to lead the horde.

Alactus - Sergeant Ciel has you and the rest of the Battlesquad secure a perimeter -- you would have done so anyway, without the need to be told. You take up the left flank of a line that consists of Librarian Maetran in the middle, with Brother Mano next to him. The entire scene appears calm and almost enjoyable, if you still had mortal senses dispositions. The sudden and sharp click and burt from the console the sergeant is working on catches your attention for only a second -- since the wailing alarm takes it a second later. Your helm auto-reduces your input speakers, to keep your senses in a neutral tone for maximum combat effectivness. In the distance you see the Tyranid horde swarm out of the ruined fuel yard and begin to rush at you. You will obviously engage them with your long-range weapons at first -- your tactics here will matter since you are heavily outnumbered. 

[The Tyranid vastly outnumber you here, perhaps 15-to-1, a mixture of Hormagants and Termagants. The Hormagants are an immediate but small threat (in the grand scheme of things), while the Termagants are inaccurate at the moment but slowly lining up their aim every shot. How will you deal with them? Feel free to kill and kill again, do not list specific overall enemy losses, I will determine them next update.]

Ciel - As the Sergeant you have moved to establish an uplink to the Tinderbox above. You begin to attempt to align your signal with the Tinderbox's, but security protocols are forbidding it -- as the facility was placed in emergancy lockdown to stem the panic of the Tyranid invasion. Your attempts to bypass this security prove to be futile, and in fact actually anger the machine-spirit lurking within. It locks you out with a hiss, and screams (in code) its anger at your tampering. You hear the vox-speakers wail into the tundra. Even as you stare at the console and curse the over-zealous spirit within you hear the cries of your comrades of 'enemy incoming'. You move to the edge of the slope and see the waves of Tyranid swarming towards your location.

Your tactics here and your commanding presence will determine the amount of kills you are able to make and any damage your squad may or may not recieve.

[Anilar, this failure was not entirely my doing. I rolled against your Intelligence Rating of 41, and rolled a 97 -- 5 Degrees of Failure. Had you rolled an 11, the story would be much different. Regardless, the situtation before you now is that the Tyranids advance. You will have to use tactics and cunning to drive the xenos back. Your roleplaying here will be vital, as always. Feel free to assume a large number of kills but do not post any exact amount of overall kills yet.]

Mano - You watch are your brother, Chaplain Kalia, moves away with Battlesquad Zeal to secure the crash-zone. Your thoughts race around, as they usually do, and you keep glancing back at Sergeant Ciel wondering what it taking so long. Suddenly the wailing of the vox-system answers the question for you. In the distance you see the Tyranids begin to rush out of the abandoned fuel yard and charge -- the Hermagants flashing their claws up front while the Termagants immediately set up a firing line to strike at semi-long range. You even notice the Lictor, quietly and paitently sitting behind the Termagants, its predatory eyes surveying the battlefield -- no doubt relaying orders from the Hive Mind to the grunts beneath it. You feel your disgust at the creatures rise even more. 

[Your situtation here is like the rest of your squad-mates. You currently stand in a line with Librarian Metrean to your left, and to his left is Brother Alactus. You form a firing line in front of Sergeant Ciel at the moment. How will you engage the Tyranids? Think carefully, your decisions will have ramifications. You can assume a large number of kills but do not post anything exact on the overall number of slain.]


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Shaking his head to clear his thoughts, Alactus realized that the other marines had been speaking, and orders had been given to split into their respective teams. Moving off with the rest of fireteam blood towards the com tower, he saw that there was a small console attached to the bottom of it, and it seemed active. Taking the left flank of a line that consisted of him, the librarian Maetran and brother Mano, he knelt and braced his bolter to his shoulder scanning for targets. 

Hearing a sharp clicking sound emitting from the console Ciel was working on, Alactus turned his head towards the noise before snapping his eyes back to his field of fire as an alarm began wailing. His helmet tuning out the ear grating noise, he continued to scan for targets, baring his teeth unconsciously as he saw a wave of hormogaunts and termagaunts approaching followed by a lictor. _" Contact"_ he said into the vox firing a stream of shots, killing several termagaunts before his bolter clicked empty. 

Reloading briskly, he continued to fire his bolter one handed while his left hand drew, primed, and threw an incendiary grenade directly into a group of closing hormogaunts. Detonating with a thump and a whoosh, the grenade incinerated a clutch of aliens that had been charging his position, wounding several others with righteous fire. Reloading again, he continued firing his bolts pounding the termogaunts that were zeroing in their fire on the teams position, bolts ripping and detonating among them spraying gore and xeno ichor as they fell. Noticing a lictor at the back of the group, Alactus kept an eye on the creature in case it attempted to ambush the kill team.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

mano followed his brothers down to the unlink tower, his eyes lingered on his kahuna as he moved away. calling out to him over vox to wish him luck, "May your light burn them to cinders kahiko, for it is better to burn out, than fade away" he'd call, his mind aching with songs that demanded to be called out. taking his place at the uplink tower his mind drifted, shutting his eyes for a moment he'd try to relax some. the quiet was oddly relaxing, erie, strange, soothing almost. opening them up his eyes teared up, small droplets streaming down from his face as he removed his helm, bringing up a metal finger to wipe both eyes and sniffle his nose before coughing some and placing his helmet back on and promptly muting his vox... or at least he thought he did. all he ended up doing was dragging down the broadcast volume.

"blood angel, where have you ben? blood angel where have you been... that was a sin... blood angel why cant you see? blood angel you belong to thee. " mano's mind raced back through time and space as if being ripped by forces beyond his control, the songs in his mind could be contained no more without the presense of his kahuna. "long ago, you were left alone, but now i have you to take you back home. blood angel... why cant you see?" his song almost had a tone of sorrow, as if something form his past haunted. "blood angel you belong to thee." great part was mano was completely oblivious that he was actually singing, on tone, on key, and on par with a contentment of vocalists. his mind dragged itself back to when he had leapt out of the transport to aid the blood angels on the desert world. he had landed on the ork besieging them but so many had died already. he could see it as if he was there, watching from a body that was not his own. the days passed in his memory to fighting alongside the same group against the nids. every last one of the blood angels fell in battle, slain by the foul bugs... mano regretted deeply not being able to save the tactical Sargent from the angels, it ate at his heart here for some reason. after the fighting had finished he and the Sargent were far behind the lines, and he carried the Sargent back to camp to save him, however the Sargent had been poisoned by a lictor with venomous claws and talons, and was also missing both legs at the knee and his right arm. despite running full tilt he could not make it back to camp in time..

mano had no care that he was having to wait on their Sargent for the door. hell his mind didn't even snap out of his past when the sirens went off. instead he stayed calm and sarine almost with a heart of regret even as he turned his eyes to see the advancing tyranids... switching his vox back to normal he'd smile under his helm "and this is why i wish we had a techmarine brothers... they tend to have better luck with doors, oh and ciel? i'm never letting you live this down you know this right? the finest marines in all the imperium, and we just let a door thumb it's nose at us. i'm sure even a techmarine would agree here, the door is laughing at us"

moving his arm to the side to aim down range, mano opened fire with his bolt pistol, pulling the trigger in smooth calm succession. Blam, dead bug, Blam dead bug, Blam dead bug, but then something inside mano's mind started to wrench and turn, his trigger finger pulling quicker and quicker, it was the lantern's iconic rhythmic firing, almost musical if you listened to it realty. he was firing in tune, in time with music that could only be heard inside his head. one would almost pity the librarian in this circumstance. on the plus side though they got a free concert. not that space marines would have to pay anyway. 

it was almost like the heavy strumming of violent guitars, his pistol went off "blam blam, blam blam" slaying the foul beasts as they advanced before he just started pulling quicker and quicker and well, even quicker. his eyes seemed to flair with intensity as the glow from them even through the helm's lenses seemed to dance like little flames, this was of course mano looking around the battlefield, keeping track of the little ones, but the big one, just standing there, the lictor... his blood boiled and seemed to ignite the air itself... no wait, that was the promethium coming from his flamer as his pistol was now at his side.

drawing his flamer mano stomped down the ground hard as he held the flamer ine one hand roasting bugs off to the side, chainsword in the other hand pointed at the tyranid. "LET ME HEAR YOU SCREAM BEAST! LET ME HEAR IT!" he'd cry out, mano's jets jolting some on his back as his rage built up to the breaking point. sliding the chainsword back into place and grabbing the flamer with both hands now in a fluid motion mano roasted the oncoming bugs in earnest, "YEAAAAHHHHH!!!" he'd roar out with a bellowing rage filled warcry that would deafen an ork who was standing too close. 

his jump pack's engines blaired and flared, barking and roaring like a dog at the end of it's chain... all he needed, all it would take is that lictor to unleash it's flesh hooks to grab one of his brothers... if it grabbed one, the very moment he saw his brother snagged, he'd leap faster than the lictor could draw in his brother with the aid of his jump pack to engage the lictor in melee, if he was grabbed, well lets just say he didn't have to jump into the lictor to give the beast a scare... if he was grabbed, mano would leap backwards with his jump pack's turbines going full tilt to drag the lictor off of it's perch.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ciel watched as Kaila led squad Zeal off towards the crash site, he had decided that Devastator Corvane followed Zeal for know, as his own squad Blood had the Librarian Metraen, which should be able to provide powers of similar effect on the enemy, as a heavy bolter would give the other squad. The earlier fight against the Shrikes had been brutal, and it had seen Corvane unable to support his brothers, as the enemy had been spread out and mostly in close combat, so the fight had been over before Corvane had been able to secure his heavy bolter and draw his knife and pistol. But it would only be a matter of time before they would have to combat groups of little critters, and then his heavy bolter would show its power and necessity.

Ciel followed his combat squad towards the comm tower, which was placed a little apart from the fuel storage yard. Ciel had hardly given the order to secure the perimeter, before his squad was allready moving to do so, it was experienced marines he was fighting with, of that Ciel had no doubt, what still remained to be seen was how they would work as a team.
Ciel walks up to the console at the tower, trying to be make heads and tails of the console. Which was a frustrating piece of technology, none of the runes looked like any runes he was used to see and use. And as what felt like minutes Ciel experienced something close to impatience with the console, as the colour of the runes went from bright green, to dark green, yellow, orange and then Bright flashing red. And then suddenly loudspeakers up and down the tower suddenly blared into life.

Ciel was very close to shoot the console, but he was stopped from doing so as he heard Alactus voice on the comm, shouting contact, Ciel looked up and saw the small horde of gaunt creatures that had emerged and started to move against them, and in the back what must be a lictor was guiding them. Ciel instantly raised his bolter shooting down at the unrushing hormagaunts, the only creatures he could get a clear shot on, as they obscured his line of sight on the termagants and more importantly the lictor, which was holding some distance away from the marines, making sure that its charges was fighting better than they should be doing.

The firing line that Ciel had ordered had also engaged the enemy with brutal efficiency, bolters and bolt pistol. A inciendary grenade engulfed a large group of the creatures in roaring flames, and Ciel could see that Mano was just itching to change over to his flamer, to roast the bugs. For now Metraen was also just using his bolter, but Ciel was sure that the psyker would unleash his powers as soon as he saw the best opportunity presented itself. 

Ciel decided that it was time to change tactics a little bit, trusting his brothers to hold the line, and Mano to wreak havoc when the enemy line hit them, Ciel shouted Blind grenade as he threw one over the heads of his brothers into the path of the Hormogaunts. He knew it would not disorient the creatures for long, there senses working on a different set of parameters than most other species in the galaxy, it was only the helmets of the power armour that kept his brother marines protected from the flare. But even thou they were blinded maybe for a second, they kept up disciplined fire, killing almost with every shot. But Ciel didn't see that, he had as soon as he had thrown the grenade started to run around the uplink tower, a hard sprint and 10 seconds later he rounded the tower and was on the flank of the tyranids. A few hormagaunts had moved into cover of the tower before they would make the final dash towards the firing line, Ciel quickly turned them into pools of gore with his bolter, as he closed in on the enemy path. Closing in on road Ciel kept firing on the Hormagaunts in there flank as they moved towards the firing line of his brothers creating a killing field, Ciel could also begin to hear the unmistakeble woosh of brother Mano's flamer as it ignited and the screams of the tyranids that was caught in the flames. Ciel kept moving forward as he closed in on the road between the tower and the fuel storage area, and he found himself mostly between the Hormagaunt that almost upon his brothers and the termagants that kept firing on his brothers, not caring if they hit there own kind. Ciel instantly threw a frag grenade into the largest concentration of termagants, just to ease the pressure on his brothers. Before he started to gun down the termagants, while he moved into some cover. Then Ciel started to scout for the lictor, in hope that he could engage it, all the while he gunned down termagants.


----------

